# EPIC CRUISE (UNITY in ACTION)



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*Some are calling this the EPIC CRUISE.

JUNE 12th, 2010 Dallas and Ft. Worth RIDERS are coming together in a cruise to go down in metroplex history. 

Post up the info on the cruise happening this Saturday, June 12th.

Calling all CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS and SUPPORTERS.
*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

woot woot!!










Will be in the house. 
From Club to Club

From Dallas to Fort Worth

Pure respect. I hope all can make it out. Im down.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 6 2010, 01:45 PM~17708895
> *Some are calling this the EPIC CRUISE.
> 
> JUNE 12th, 2010 Dallas and Ft. Worth RIDERS are coming together in a cruise to go down in metroplex history.
> ...


WELL SO FAR WE ARE PLANNING ON MEETING AT THE ROLLERZ ONLY EVENT ON BERRY AND HEMPHIL AT THE O'RIELYS AUTO PART STORE ! SO PLZ BE COOL IT WILL BE GOOD!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WHAAAAAAAAT!?!?!?!?! WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 6 2010, 08:17 PM~17711103
> *WELL SO FAR WE ARE PLANNING ON MEETING AT THE ROLLERZ ONLY EVENT ON BERRY AND HEMPHIL AT THE O'RIELYS AUTO PART STORE ! SO PLZ BE COOL IT WILL BE GOOD!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good George. I'll be there to collect my 5 plates. 

My club is making the trip to join the cruise from START to FINISH. Anyone have the flyer they can post with the address for the Rollerz Only event?


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 6 2010, 08:32 PM~17711222
> *Sounds good George. I'll be there to collect my 5 plates.
> 
> My club is making the trip to join the cruise from START to FINISH. Anyone have the flyer they can post with the address for the Rollerz Only event?
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 6 2010, 09:54 PM~17711949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Oso!!!


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

should i wash the focus?
lol..

i mean the Boom SE


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll See Everyone There....  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

HOPE YALL HAVE A GOOD TIME! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 7 2010, 10:17 AM~17715485
> *TAKE THE BLAZER!!!!!!! OR IS IT STILL ON FIRE???? </span>:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*TTT, where are the Dallas riders? 

This is NOT only a Ft. Worth cruise. This is something people have been talking about for quite some time and it never panned out.

Let's make it happen!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 10:47 AM~17715716
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>shut ur face! it was at the lake yesterday ass!
> 
> but i cant make it! besides the show sat nite...i have a cousin graduating & my sister's graduation party...so i wont be able to make it and i dont think my dad will either being that it's his nephew graduating  *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

If the Ft. Worth riders are coming in to Dallas through GP down Davis, then here's an idea for the meeting location near Loop 12 in Oak Cliff.

The old Winn-Dixie parking lot on the corner of Ft. Worth Ave. and Westmoreland, directly across from Pep Boys. Any other suggestions or feedback???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Post a map!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 7 2010, 12:02 PM~17716395
> *Post a map!
> *


In the works... :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 11:13 AM~17716492
> *In the works... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 6 2010, 01:45 PM~17708895
> *Some are calling this the EPIC CRUISE.
> 
> JUNE 12th, 2010 Dallas and Ft. Worth RIDERS are coming together in a cruise to go down in metroplex history.
> ...



SO QUE ONDAS HOMIE... SI VA ASER ESTE CRUZIN .. Y AQUE HORAS VA AH EMPESAR TODO...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLL CALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRICTLY WILL BE THERE .........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Loco 61 Will Be There...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

THIS CRUISE IS VERY MUCH NEEDED FOR THE DFW!!!! CAR CLUBS ,DEDICATED RIDERS, .....STAND UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE DEEZIRE_@Jun 7 2010, 04:23 PM~17718760
> *SO QUE ONDAS HOMIE... SI VA ASER ESTE CRUZIN .. Y AQUE HORAS VA AH EMPESAR TODO...
> *


Right now we are working out the full details. THIS CRUISE IS DEFINITELY GOING TO HAPPEN.

Right now the plan is to start at the Rollerz Only benefit and riders will leave from there around 6pm. Need confirmation from Big George.

If they caravan to Dallas as expected they should be able to meet up in Oak Cliff around 8pm and we go from there. We are planning to head towards downtown Dallas and then end up at Sonic in Oak Cliff by 10-11pm.

More info to come. Thanks for supporting, and let everyone know.


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 06:52 PM~17720015
> *Right now we are working out the full details. THIS CRUISE IS DEFINITELY GOING TO HAPPEN.
> 
> Right now the plan is to start at the Rollerz Only benefit and riders will leave from there around 6pm. Need confirmation from Big George.
> ...



ILL BE THERE RECORDING WAT I CAN AND THEN BE AT SONIC FOR EVERY1 WHEN THEY ROLL IN RECORDING AND IN THE MIX


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 7 2010, 07:12 PM~17720186
> *ILL BE THERE RECORDING WAT I CAN AND THEN BE AT SONIC FOR EVERY1 WHEN THEY ROLL IN RECORDING AND IN THE MIX
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTTTTTTTTTT 4 THA DFW


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17721796
> *TTTTTTTTTTT 4 THA TTT *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17721796
> *TTTTTTTTTTT 4 THA DFW
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 04:37 PM~17718896
> *Loco 61 Will Be There...
> *


THE BUBBLE???? OR YOU??? :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 10:12 PM~17722232
> *THE BUBBLE????  OR YOU??? :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 10:22 PM~17722377
> *
> TTT
> 
> ...


This was a GOOD cruise...hope this weekend will meet up to it. 

Where all the Dallas riders...we gotta represent the "D" in DFW...what's up? :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 10:27 PM~17722458
> *This was a GOOD cruise...hope this weekend will meet up to it.
> 
> Where all the Dallas riders...we gotta represent the "D" in DFW...what's up? :dunno:
> *


   WHO MAKIN THE MAP?????


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 10:31 PM~17722495
> *    WHO MAKIN THE MAP?????
> *


You!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 10:31 PM~17722502
> *You!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

POST ALL THE DETAILS ~!!!!!! <<<<<<< ARE KEY!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 7 2010, 10:36 PM~17722574
> *POST ALL THE DETAILS ~!!!!!! <<<<<<< ARE KEY!
> *


TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 7 2010, 10:36 PM~17722574
> *POST ALL THE DETAILS ~!!!!!! <<<<<<< ARE KEY!
> *


WHERE WERE U AT SUNDAY?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 10:31 PM~17722495
> *    WHO MAKIN THE MAP?????
> *


GOT TO STOP AT JOE'S BURGERS... GONNA HAVE TO PICK UP A 12 PACK...  :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 7 2010, 10:36 PM~17722574
> *POST ALL THE DETAILS ~!!!!!! <<<<<<< ARE KEY!
> *


*As of now, the plan is to start at the Rollerz Only benefit and riders will leave from there around 6pm. ****Need confirmation from Big George. He's setting up the Ft. Worth side.****

For DALLAS:
Caravan from Ft. Worth should be able to meet up in Oak Cliff (Old WINN-DIXIE parking lot across from PEP BOYS on FT. WORTH AVE and WESTMORELAND**) around 8pm. From there we'll head towards downtown Dallas (through Jefferson and over Trinity Bridge near Coloraod Blvd. to Joe's Burgers?) and then circle back through Deep Ellum and end up at Sonic in Oak Cliff by 10-11pm.

(Working on a map, but my photoshop is messed up right now.) :angry: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 10:51 PM~17722701
> *WE READY!!!!! *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 10:51 PM~17722701
> *Thats Old WinnDixie Parking Lot Should Hold Tons Of Low Lows.... We Will Have Support Trailers Fallowing Us Just In Case... *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*To ThE ToP For*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 7 2010, 11:22 PM~17723066
> *To ThE ToP For
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 7 2010, 11:22 PM~17723066
> *To ThE ToP For
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Were going to bring a couple of support car trailers just in case..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 8 2010, 12:02 AM~17723552
> *Were going to bring a couple of support car trailers just in case..
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 12:04 AM~17723583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

checkin in again


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 10:51 PM~17722701
> *As of now, the plan is to start at the Rollerz Only benefit and riders will leave from there around 6pm. ****Need confirmation from Big George. He's setting up the Ft. Worth side.****
> 
> For DALLAS:
> ...



im there bottom line if yall need any help yall get at me DjSk!llZ 214 643 3603


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

Its Going Down


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

car show @ joe pool lake http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDWHlruo3go


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 08:38 PM~17722599
> *WHERE WERE U AT SUNDAY?
> *


showed up a little late ! but I made it brotha


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 08:51 PM~17722701
> *As of now, the plan is to start at the Rollerz Only benefit and riders will leave from there around 6pm. ****Need confirmation from Big George. He's setting up the Ft. Worth side.****
> 
> For DALLAS:
> ...


gotcha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 08:38 PM~17722593
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS DIPPIN!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 8 2010, 12:26 AM~17723840
> *im there bottom line if yall need any help yall get at me DjSk!llZ 214 643 3603
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 8 2010, 12:52 AM~17724094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 10:51 PM~17722701
> *As of now, the plan is to start at the Rollerz Only benefit and riders will leave from there around 6pm. ****Need confirmation from Big George. He's setting up the Ft. Worth side.****
> 
> For DALLAS:
> ...


So no cruise in Fort Worth just cruising to Dallas! :dunno:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 8 2010, 09:08 AM~17725729
> *So no cruise in Fort Worth just cruising to Dallas!  :dunno:
> *


*Something like that....WHERE'S BIG GEORGE???????????????*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 06:10 AM~17725470
> *
> *


ALEX WE GONE KICK IT !!!!!!!! WE CAN GO GAS HOPPING IN YOUR REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 8 2010, 09:12 AM~17725750
> *Something like that....WHERE'S BIG GEORGE???????????????
> *


 :|


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 8 2010, 09:08 AM~17725729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets Do It... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 8 2010, 12:52 AM~17724094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 10:06 AM~17726111
> *You Rolling With Us Right???  We Rollin Slow And Low  With NO LIMITS... Dont Know Where We're Going Or What Time We're Getting There... We're Just Cruising  :biggrin:  Should Be Fun For All Of Us And The Family..
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 6 2010, 12:45 PM~17708895
> *Some are calling this the EPIC CRUISE.
> 
> JUNE 12th, 2010 Dallas and Ft. Worth RIDERS are coming together in a cruise to go down in metroplex history.
> ...


This should be bad ass! Take plenty of pics and videos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 8 2010, 10:48 AM~17726446
> *This should be bad ass! Take plenty of pics and videos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 10:06 AM~17726111
> *You Rolling With Us Right???  We Rollin Slow And Low  With NO LIMITS... Dont Know Where We're Going Or What Time We're Getting There... We're Just Cruising  :biggrin:  Should Be Fun For All Of Us And The Family..
> Lets Do It... :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait. :run:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 8 2010, 10:51 AM~17726470
> *Can't wait. :run:
> *


MAP? :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2010, 10:55 AM~17726511
> *MAP? :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


:|

I'm trying....I'm reinstalling Photoshop... :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 8 2010, 10:59 AM~17726534
> *:|
> 
> I'm trying....I'm reinstalling Photoshop... :run:
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2010, 10:55 AM~17726511
> *MAP? :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


X817


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 8 2010, 11:36 AM~17726855
> *X817
> *


:drama:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

If need any help hit me up, always down to help with a good cruise...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 08:31 PM~17722510
> *WHAT ALL CLASSES THEY HAVING??? United Lowrider Council FT WORTH 13 JUNE 2010
> *


*50'
60
70
80
90
bike
peddle cars
best of show

maybe more*


----------



## BOOGA (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 09:47 AM~17715716
> *TAKE THE BLAZER!!!!!!! OR IS IT STILL ON FIRE???? :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 8 2010, 01:01 PM~17727623
> *50'
> 60
> 70
> ...


:dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 8 2010, 12:33 PM~17727374
> *If need any help hit me up, always down to help with a good cruise...
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 01:38 PM~17727907
> *
> *


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

]WILL BE ROLLIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 8 2010, 11:33 AM~17727374
> *If need any help hit me up, always down to help with a good cruise...
> *


All we need is people to come out and join in the cruise homie.. :biggrin: 
I know the Aces will be there.. :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

hell yeah


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Jun 8 2010, 06:27 PM~17730510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 7 2010, 09:22 PM~17723066
> *To ThE ToP For
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> *To ThE ToP For*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2010, 10:55 AM~17726511
> *MAP? :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


DALLAS CRUISE ROUTE!!!!!!!!!!! DOWNTOWN WON'T KNOW WHAT HIT 'EM!!!!!!!! 
AND WE'RE GOING STRAIGHT DOWN CLARENDON JUST LIKE THE OLD DAYS!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 9 2010, 09:49 AM~17736207
> *DALLAS CRUISE ROUTE!!!!!!!!!!! DOWNTOWN WON'T KNOW WHAT HIT 'EM!!!!!!!!
> AND WE'RE GOING STRAIGHT DOWN CLARENDON JUST LIKE THE OLD DAYS!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> ...


 :0 Now we need the one from FOROS to D-Town! :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 9 2010, 09:50 AM~17736215
> *:0 Now we need the one from FOROS to D-Town!  :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 9 2010, 09:50 AM~17736215
> *:0 Now we need the one from FOROS to D-Town!  :cheesy:
> *


MAKE IT WEY!!! WE ALL KNOW YOU DONT ACTUALY WORK...

JUST LIKE JESSE... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 09:54 AM~17736250
> *MAKE IT WEY!!! WE ALL KNOW YOU DONT ACTUALY WORK...
> 
> JUST LIKE JESSE... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: Internet aint gonna surf itself!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 09:54 AM~17736250
> *MAKE IT WEY!!! WE ALL KNOW YOU DONT ACTUALY WORK...
> 
> JUST LIKE JESSE... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> Draw It Out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Think We Might Want To Take I30 And Roll 45 MPH To DTown.. What you Guys Think...???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 9 2010, 12:57 PM~17737807
> *I Think We Might Want To Take I30 And Roll 95 MPH  To DTown.. What you Guys Think...???
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 9 2010, 01:32 PM~17738165
> *
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't live in ft.worth but 4 those that R coming from there I think Loco 61 is right except for driving 45 MPH... LoL if you guys are already cruzin from there ride 30-MPH cruz in style from the get-co.... Let the wire wheels shine LOL aint that right loco.... LOL


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE DEEZIRE_@Jun 9 2010, 01:37 PM~17738221
> *I don't live in ft.worth but 4 those that R coming from there I think Loco 61 is right except for driving 45 MPH...  LoL if you guys are already cruzin from there ride 30-MPH cruz in style from the get-co.... Let the wire wheels  shine LOL aint that right loco.... LOL
> *


Hey Homie, I think I've seen you rollin' around a few times in the last couple weeks. Were you over at Bauchman Lake Saturday drivin' around when the show was over?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 7 2010, 04:26 PM~17718784
> *ROLL CALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 01:46 PM~17738282
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CHRISTOLOGY in this, we starting in FT. WORTH so we don't miss any of the fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 9 2010, 01:43 PM~17738267
> *Hey Homie, I think I've seen you rollin' around a few times in the last couple weeks. Were you over at Bauchman Lake Saturday drivin' around when the show was over?
> *


Yes... Sir that was me LOL what's up homie.... And your going to see me this saturday 2 lol looking forward to it... Much love ....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 9 2010, 01:47 PM~17738293
> *CHRISTOLOGY in this, we starting in FT. WORTH so we don't miss any of the fun! :thumbsup:
> *


SO WE GOT...

SUBLIMINAL
CHRISTOLOGY
BLVD ACES


ADD TO THE LIST!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE DEEZIRE_@Jun 9 2010, 01:47 PM~17738296
> *Yes... Sir that was me LOL what's up homie....  And your going to see me this saturday 2 lol looking forward to it... Much love ....
> *


I thought so...Cool.

Nice Caddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 9 2010, 01:50 PM~17738329
> *I thought so...Cool.
> 
> Nice Caddy. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.... See u saturday


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 01:49 PM~17738317
> *SO WE GOT...
> 
> SUBLIMINAL
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SO WE GOT...

SUBLIMINAL
CHRISTOLOGY
BLVD ACES




ADD TO THE LIST!!!!!!!!


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 8 2010, 05:06 PM~17729825
> *All we need is people to come out and join in the cruise homie.. :biggrin:
> I know the Aces will be there.. :0
> *


 :thumbsup: U know it! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*WILL BE THERE FROM START TO FINISH!!!*


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 9 2010, 09:49 AM~17736207
> *DALLAS CRUISE ROUTE!!!!!!!!!!! DOWNTOWN WON'T KNOW WHAT HIT 'EM!!!!!!!!
> AND WE'RE GOING STRAIGHT DOWN CLARENDON JUST LIKE THE OLD DAYS!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> ...


:thumbsup: the streets aint gona kno wat hit em for sure this history the whole day n night cant wait


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*IF I AINT MISTAKIN SO WILL TEXAS FINEST LOWRIDER VIDEOS!!!*


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 9 2010, 02:50 PM~17738831
> *WILL BE THERE FROM START TO FINISH!!!
> *



well said cUZ and ill be in the mix AT SONIC andWELL BE recordin all WE can :thumbsup:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

recordin and in the mix in the end  



> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 9 2010, 02:52 PM~17738846
> *IF I AINT MISTAKIN SO WILL TEXAS FINEST LOWRIDER VIDEOS!!!
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE I BETTER WELD ON MY SCRAPE PLATES!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 9 2010, 02:58 PM~17738894
> *LOOKS LIKE I BETTER WELD ON MY SCRAPE PLATES!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


    
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

IM GONNA LEAVE THE STREETS SCRAPED FOR LIFE LOL!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 9 2010, 02:58 PM~17738894
> *LOOKS LIKE I BETTER WELD ON MY SCRAPE PLATES!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 9 2010, 07:49 AM~17736207
> *DALLAS CRUISE ROUTE!!!!!!!!!!! DOWNTOWN WON'T KNOW WHAT HIT 'EM!!!!!!!!
> AND WE'RE GOING STRAIGHT DOWN CLARENDON JUST LIKE THE OLD DAYS!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SUBLIMINAL
CHRISTOLOGY
BLVD ACES
DALLAS LOWRIDERS


ADD TO THE LIST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

IS THIS WHERE IT STARTS???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 9 2010, 03:18 PM~17739029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


On the corner of Berry and Hemphill at the O'Reileys...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 03:20 PM~17739044
> *]
> *



Your Phone On?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Jun 9 2010, 01:32 PM~17738165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

i wanna gooooo!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 03:17 PM~17739020
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUBLIMINAL
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 06:07 PM~17740733
> *    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2010, 08:18 PM~17741923
> *
> *


   :wow:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

IM ROLLIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 9 2010, 10:30 PM~17743504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 9 2010, 10:31 PM~17743526
> *:wow: :thumbsup:
> *


THIS MAY BE MY LAST CRUISE

MAYBE. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 9 2010, 10:32 PM~17743541
> *THIS MAY BE MY LAST CRUISE
> 
> MAYBE. :biggrin:
> *


Last cruise....ever? or for the year?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 9 2010, 10:30 PM~17743504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 9 2010, 10:36 PM~17743594
> *Last cruise....ever? or for the year?
> *


OH NO FOR THE YR BRO YOU KNOW I CANT NOT ROLL. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 9 2010, 10:39 PM~17743651
> *OH NO FOR THE YR BRO YOU KNOW I CANT NOT ROLL. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

to the mf top!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 03:17 PM~17739020
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUBLIMINAL
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 01:17 PM~17739020
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUBLIMINAL
> ...


STRICTLY RIDAZ


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 9 2010, 11:28 PM~17744285
> *:dunno:
> *


There Lots of Clubs And Solo Riders From Fort Worth That Dont Get On Layitlow


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I got your text last night Alex...

I'll be at the Winn Dixie parking lot


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 10 2010, 07:25 AM~17746904
> *I got your text last night Alex...
> 
> I'll be at the Winn Dixie parking lot
> *


 :wow: *Thats What Im Talking About.... *:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 06:30 AM~17746917
> *:wow:  Thats What Im Talking About.... :thumbsup:
> *


swap meet in the morning, crusing in the evening... Now that's what I call a perfect day


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 10 2010, 07:33 AM~17746924
> *swap meet in the morning, crusing in the evening... Now that's what I call a perfect day
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SUBLIMINAL
CHRISTOLOGY
BLVD ACES
DALLAS LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY RIDAZ



ADD TO THE LIST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*This is not part of the OFFICIAL cruise route:

But anyone who wants to roll out to Ft. Worth for the start of the cruise, I'll be leaving from Oak Cliff around 4pm. I'll be at Kiest Park at the Main Entrance. I'll wait a few minutes and whoever shows up, we can caravan out to Ft. Worth thru Grand Prairie.

:thumbsup:

We're ready!!!!!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: yall have fun! cant wait to see pics! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jun 10 2010, 09:58 AM~17747678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Ganna Be Saying Shout Out To Us Isela??? Make Sure You Guys Are Playing Some Cruisin Music Saturday Night...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 10:49 AM~17748071
> *
> You Ganna Be Saying Shout Out To Us Isela??? Make Sure You Guys Are Playing Some Cruisin Music Saturday Night...
> *


x2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 10:49 AM~17748071
> *
> You Ganna Be Saying Shout Out To Us Isela??? Make Sure You Guys Are Playing Some Cruisin Music Saturday Night...
> *



HOPE ITS NOT PLEDGE DRIVE!!!!!!

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL I HOPE NOT TO SHOOT WE WANA HEAR MUSIC NOT NO PLEDGE DRIVE AND WE SHOULD GET A SHOUT OUT IF U WANT PICS LOL ..JP




> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2010, 12:13 PM~17748768
> *
> HOPE ITS NOT PLEDGE DRIVE!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 10 2010, 10:49 AM~17748071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 10 2010, 03:16 PM~17750303
> *
> you know wat to do!!! text me and i got you & MAKE SURE YOU SEND ME CAR CLUB NAMES! K THX! :cheesy:
> :biggrin: *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 10 2010, 03:56 PM~17750617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*June got a text from Texas Ranflas about the cruise...thanks to everyone for putting the word out.

Can't wait until SATURDAY!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 10 2010, 04:17 PM~17750766
> *X2 The Word is Going Out Fast And Far... Im Looking Foward To The Biggest Cruise In Texas Atleast... :wow: *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 04:24 PM~17750827
> *X2 The Word is Going Was Fast And Far...  Im Looking Foward To The Biggest Cruise In Texas Atleast...  :wow:
> *


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 03:24 PM~17750827
> *X2 The Word is Going Out Fast And Far...  Im Looking Foward To The Biggest Cruise In Texas Atleast...  :wow:
> *



can't wait !!!


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 7 2010, 11:52 PM~17724094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 am ready for tha cruz and thank GOD for lowriding!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jun 10 2010, 04:41 PM~17750999
> *am ready for tha cruz and thank GOD for lowriding!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jun 10 2010, 04:41 PM~17750999
> *am ready for tha cruz and thank GOD for lowriding!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 10 2010, 03:16 PM~17750303
> *
> you know wat to do!!! text me and i got you & MAKE SURE YOU SEND ME CAR CLUB NAMES! K THX! :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> ...



lol ok yes mama dang y u gotta punk me out on here to gosh keep that on twiiter lol and already preciate the shoutouts


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 10 2010, 05:34 PM~17751464
> *lol ok yes mama dang y u gotta punk me out on here to gosh keep that on twiiter lol and already preciate the shoutouts
> *


DO WUT I DO WHEN HER MOUTH GETS TOO LOUD!!! SMACK HER DAD!!!!   :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2010, 03:36 PM~17751482
> *DO WUT I DO WHEN HER MOUTH GETS TOO LOUD!!! SMACK HER DAD!!!!     :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 10 2010, 05:54 PM~17751668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY BAD FUU!!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 10 2010, 09:42 PM~17754353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know I will be there!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 AM~17747299
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUBLIMINAL
> ...


FREEWAY MASHIN IS MY SPECIALTY


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 11 2010, 12:13 AM~17755442
> *FREEWAY MASHIN IS MY SPECIALTY
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 10 2010, 10:13 PM~17755442
> *FREEWAY MASHIN IS MY SPECIALTY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 10 2010, 10:42 PM~17754353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 yall kno im there


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jun 11 2010, 12:13 AM~17756107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2010, 05:36 PM~17751482
> *DO WUT I DO WHEN HER MOUTH GETS TOO LOUD!!! SMACK HER DAD!!!!     :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


:roflmao: lol ill leav that to u


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Its going down tomorrow nite!!  hope I can make it!! 

FORT WORTH<< TO >> DALLAS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 11 2010, 12:13 AM~17755442
> *FREEWAY MASHIN IS MY SPECIALTY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 11 2010, 07:59 AM~17757643
> *Yes It Is...</span>*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 11 2010, 07:59 AM~17757643
> *Its going down tomorrow nite!!   hope I can make it!!
> 
> FORT WORTH<< TO >> DALLAS
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: SEE YOU THERE!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jun 10 2010, 11:13 PM~17755442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno: me too !... The 62 hasn't been on the highway so we'll see what happens. Only one way to find out right....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 11 2010, 08:28 AM~17757749
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: SEE YOU THERE!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 11 2010, 08:32 AM~17757764
> *hno: me too !... The 62 hasn't been on the highway so we'll see what happens. "THE EPIC CRUISE" BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER! The cruise will start in Southside of Fort Worth @ Hemphill & Berry at O'Reillys Auto Parts) We'll Be Leaving There About 6:00-6:30 From There We Will Cruise Thru Down Town Fort Worth And Head To Dallas.
> We're going to take I-30 West to Dallas, exit Westmoreland south on Westmoreland, go down about 1 mile to Ft Worth Ave and meet in the big parking lot on the left side across from the Pep Boys We Should Be There By 8:00pm ... From there we will travel to through Deep Ellum to Carrol St go south to Joe's Burgers, then back the same way over to the Sonics burger on Illinois... Then well head back to Ft Worth.. We will have a support vehicle (Truck) with a trailer, extra gas, water, jumper cables and spare tires..
> NO ONE will be left behind... The support vehicle will be the last to leave when we head out..
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 08:52 AM~17757861
> *
> "THE EPIC CRUISE"  BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER! The cruise will start in Southside of Fort Worth @ Hemphill & Berry at O'Reillys Auto Parts) We'll Be Leaving There About 6:00-6:30 From There We Will Cruise Thru Down Town Fort Worth And Head To Dallas.
> We're going to take I-30 West to Dallas, exit Westmoreland south on Westmoreland, go down about 1 mile to Ft Worth Ave and meet in the big parking lot on the left side across from the Pep Boys We Should Be There By 8:00pm ... From there we will travel to through Deep Ellum to Carrol St go south to Joe's Burgers, then back the same way over to the Sonics burger on Illinois... Then well head back to Ft Worth.. We will have a support vehicle (Truck) with a trailer, extra gas, water, jumper cables and spare tires..
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone going to film this ?? :wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 11 2010, 11:10 AM~17758903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214+Jun 10 2010, 05:34 PM~17751464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 11 2010, 10:10 AM~17758903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: AND U KNOW THIS MANNNN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 11 2010, 11:10 AM~17758903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was the theam back n tha days rolln west end , zaps, deep elum 95 96


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Jun 11 2010, 03:44 PM~17761079
> *that was the theam back n tha days rolln west end , zaps, deep elum 95 96
> *



Anybody Remember "The Terminal" Or "The Spindle Top" IM Sure Chito Remembers...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

How About Cruising "Mountain Creek Lake" Way Back When... :0 Ask Some Of The OGs Im Sure They Remember..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Jun 11 2010, 02:44 PM~17761079
> *that was the theam back n tha days rolln west end , zaps, deep elum 95 96
> *



was it zaps or Latin Active on Fitzugh ??... My uncle still has his record store there (discoteca Montes).


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

what time will everyone b at joes burgers?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Jun 11 2010, 03:24 PM~17761448
> *what time will everyone b at joes burgers?
> *


Probably between 9:00-9:15


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Who's getting their ride ready as we speak ??.... I'm busting ass doing a quick break job


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 11 2010, 08:53 PM~17764044
> *Who's getting their ride ready as we speak ??.... I'm busting ass doing a quick break job
> *


just got through changing the oil and topping off the fluids :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 11 2010, 08:55 PM~17764059
> *just got through changing the oil and topping off the fluids  :biggrin:
> *


Cool !... you going to the Oak Cliff rendezvous or straight to Joe's ?


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 11 2010, 09:01 PM~17764096
> *Cool !... you going to the Oak Cliff rendezvous or straight to Joe's ?
> *


oak cliff........you?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 11 2010, 09:53 PM~17764044
> *Who's getting their ride ready as we speak ??.... I'm busting ass doing a quick break job
> *


----------



## Pierre940 (Apr 8, 2010)

Damn, wish my lac was done, id go 4 sure


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pierre940_@Jun 11 2010, 10:42 PM~17764369
> *Damn, wish my lac was done, id go 4 sure
> *


Just Come Check It Out...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 11 2010, 09:09 PM~17764157
> *oak cliff........you?
> *


Tambien... I'll be there between 7-7:30


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 11 2010, 09:49 PM~17764409
> *Tambien... I'll be there between 7-7:30
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

I just got back from taking the kids out in the Regal to Grapevine then we went through Oak Cliff and cruised back home to Duncanville. Man, it felt good out there. I'm ready!!!


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 11 2010, 11:24 PM~17764626
> *I just got back from taking the kids out in the Regal to Grapevine then we went through Oak Cliff and cruised back home to Duncanville. Man, it felt good out there. I'm ready!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 10 2010, 09:58 AM~17747678
> *This is not part of the OFFICIAL cruise route:
> 
> But anyone who wants to roll out to Ft. Worth for the start of the cruise, I'll be leaving from Oak Cliff around 4pm. I'll be at Kiest Park at the Main Entrance. I'll wait a few minutes and whoever shows up, we can caravan out to Ft. Worth thru Grand Prairie.
> ...


I'll be there at 4pm!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 11 2010, 11:24 PM~17764626
> *I just got back from taking the kids out in the Regal to Grapevine then we went through Oak Cliff and cruised back home to Duncanville. Man, it felt good out there. I'm ready!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 11 2010, 08:55 PM~17764059
> *just got through changing the oil and topping off the fluids  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

TODAY PEEPS WE MAKE HISTORY LETS GO AND CRUZ WHOS READY


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghetto Dreams cc.

:yes: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jun 12 2010, 08:09 AM~17766356
> *TODAY PEEPS WE MAKE HISTORY LETS GO AND CRUZ WHOS READY
> *


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

its going down today  if im not in the cruise ima catch every 1 on video comin in sonic and mixing as yall roll in :thumbsup: im ready!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jun 12 2010, 08:09 AM~17766356
> *TODAY PEEPS WE MAKE HISTORY LETS GO AND CRUZ WHOS READY
> *


Right Here Homie...about to head out to Kiest Park Main Entrance to start on our way to Ft. Worth...I'm not missing any of it! 

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jun 12 2010, 08:09 AM~17766356
> *TODAY PEEPS WE MAKE HISTORY LETS GO AND CRUZ WHOS READY
> *


TTMFT


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 12 2010, 03:32 PM~17768439
> *TTMFT
> *



WILL SEE U THERE HOMIE!!!


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

it's going down


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll be at westmoreland and Ft Worth Ave at 7:30....

Aside from Dallas-G, who's all gonna meet there?


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 12 2010, 05:06 PM~17768986
> *I'll be at westmoreland and Ft Worth Ave at 7:30....
> 
> Aside from Dallas-G, who's all gonna meet there?
> *


i'll b at joes bout 8


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Jun 12 2010, 04:11 PM~17769009
> *i'll b at joes bout 8
> *



Cool Chato...See you there.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Chillen here at Ft Worth Ave and Westmoreland waiting for the riders from ft worth....


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 12 2010, 07:44 PM~17769782
> *Chillen here at Ft Worth Ave and Westmoreland waiting for the riders from ft worth....
> *


cool they were bout to hit the hwy 5min ago


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 12 2010, 07:44 PM~17769782
> *Chillen here at Ft Worth Ave and Westmoreland waiting for the riders from ft worth....
> *


We're coming...on 30&820


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Where are you all at now?


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRubio_@Jun 12 2010, 07:23 PM~17769980
> *Where are you all at now?
> *


they were at joes when I left about 20 min. Ago It was packed!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:angry: :angry: MEMBERS TELLING ME THIS CRUISE WAS BAD ASS... LOCO61 SAID THERE WERE TOO MANY CARS!!! SUX I MISSED IT... BUT MY MONTE WAS THERE... SEE EVERYONE TOMMOROW IN FOROS!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 13 2010, 12:13 AM~17771494
> * :angry:  :angry: MEMBERS TELLING ME THIS CRUISE WAS BAD ASS... LOCO61 SAID THERE WERE TOO MANY CARS!!! SUX I MISSED IT... BUT MY MONTE WAS THERE... SEE EVERYONE TOMMOROW IN FOROS!!!!
> *


Yes, the cruise was REALLY GOOD!!!

Yes, sux you missed it!!!

Yes, see you at the ULC show!!!

:biggrin:

Where the pics???


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Hope everyone made it home safe.

Only pic I took...no camera today. Leaving O'Reilly's


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

daaaam talk about single file line lol i heard there was ALOT of rides shoot i was waitin on yall since like 830 at sonic lol  




> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 13 2010, 01:05 AM~17771819
> *Hope everyone made it home safe.
> 
> Only pic I took...no camera today. Leaving O'Reilly's
> ...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:








:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*The cruise was BAD ASS !!!... *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

leaving the O'reillys...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Cruise..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2010, 07:58 AM~17773031
> *Good Cruise..
> *



No doubt !.....


----------



## LEWISVILLE_J (Sep 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

that was very nice,did everyone end up at tha sonic?


----------



## 1955Eddie (Feb 11, 2010)

A few pics from Sonic.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

ENJOY !!!!

the last 10 seconds of the video is funny... Dallas PD had almost every exit blocked. I was trying to leave and asked the cop if I could get out and he said "it depends if your boy stops filming" :roflmao: My brother and I were laughing all the way home !


----------



## just ridin (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 10:55 AM~17773777
> *ENJOY !!!!
> 
> the last 10 seconds of the video is funny... Dallas PD had almost every exit blocked. I was trying to leave and asked the cop if I could get out and he said "it depends if your boy stops filming" :roflmao: My brother and I were laughing all the way home !
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: bad ass video bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just ridin_@Jun 13 2010, 11:41 AM~17774074
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: bad ass video bro
> *


Thanks homie.....


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

BADASS VIDEO BRO :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 11:55 AM~17773777
> *ENJOY !!!!
> 
> the last 10 seconds of the video is funny... Dallas PD had almost every exit blocked. I was trying to leave and asked the cop if I could get out and he said "it depends if your boy stops filming" :roflmao: My brother and I were laughing all the way home !
> ...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

IF ANYBODY GOT PICS OR VIDEO FROM SONIC LET ME KNO PLEASE MY CAMERA WANTED TO BE A LIL ..... YESTERDAY LOL


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice Video!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

bad ass cruise homies


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

damn, i missed it! My ride has never overheated till yesterday on my way to the 7:00 spot.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 08:55 AM~17773777
> *ENJOY !!!!
> 
> the last 10 seconds of the video is funny... Dallas PD had almost every exit blocked. I was trying to leave and asked the cop if I could get out and he said "it depends if your boy stops filming" :roflmao: My brother and I were laughing all the way home !
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE VIDEO! 

THE SOLE PURPOSE OF THE ULC & ULA IS TO BRING DALLAS/FORT WORTH TOGETHER FOR THE LOVE OF THE LIFESTYLE..."EPIC CRUISE" IS THE BEST EXAMPLE OF THAT...THAT'S WHAT'S UP


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 11:55 AM~17773777
> *ENJOY !!!!
> 
> the last 10 seconds of the video is funny... Dallas PD had almost every exit blocked. I was trying to leave and asked the cop if I could get out and he said "it depends if your boy stops filming" :roflmao: My brother and I were laughing all the way home !
> ...


<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks For The Video Sin.. That 62 Looks Bad Ass.. Man I Need To Get Off My Ass And Get My Ride Done..  


I Know All The DFW Low Lows Had A Great Time Rollin Together As One Family.. And I Want To Thank Everybody That Made "THE EPIC CRUISE" Happen It Was A Much Needed Cruise MUCH Props To All The Homies In The DFW... Next One Fort Worth... Lets Do It Again...  </span>


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_!!_


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2010, 06:40 PM~17775824
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks For The Video Sin.. That 62 Looks Bad Ass..  Man I Need To Get Off My Ass And Get My Ride Done..
> I Know All The DFW Low Lows Had A Great Time Rollin Together As One Family.. And I Want To Thank Everybody That Made "THE EPIC CRUISE" Happen It Was A Much Needed Cruise MUCH Props To All The Homies In The DFW... Next One Fort Worth... Lets Do It Again...  </span>
> *


X2!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I was very happy to see this cruise come to reallity.. I have been look'n on get'n something like this going for a few years.. We flooded downtown Dallas with lowriders last night.. :biggrin: Ft Worth and Dallas lowriders do'n it big..

Let's don't stop, we need to keep this thing going.. Dallas lo lo's, come join us in Ft Worth for a cruise.. There were some car trbls but we all tried to make sure we were ready to lend a hand...

*No one get's left behind..*.  



>


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Want to thank the homie who guided us through downtown Dallas, Not sure what the homies name is, he's from Oak Cliff CC with a black Monte...

Jesse from Christology, Adrian from Arlington, Miguel and his lady (from Burlison) and the other guys who cruised with us, it was a nice little ride from Joe's to Sonic... :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

MAN A BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERY 1 WHO WAS A PART OF THE CRUISE AND WHO PUT IT TOGETHER I AINT GONA EVER FORGET THAT DAY AND ANYTIME YALL NEED HELP OR WANA DO AN EVENT YALL JUST GET AT ME I GOT EVEY 1S BACK HELPIN OUT IS WAT I DO :thumbsup: DjSk!llZ CELL 214 643 3603 HIT ME UP FOR ANY HELP OR EVENTS


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 13 2010, 08:06 PM~17776764
> *MAN A BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERY 1 WHO WAS A PART OF THE CRUISE AND WHO PUT IT TOGETHER I AINT GONA EVER FORGET THAT DAY AND ANYTIME YALL NEED HELP OR WANA DO AN EVENT YALL JUST GET AT ME I GOT EVEY 1S BACK HELPIN OUT IS WAT I DO  :thumbsup: DjSk!llZ CELL 214 643 3603 HIT ME UP FOR ANY HELP OR EVENTS
> *


x2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Joes has good burgers


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

look like a good cruise too bad I missed it but Legacy D-Town and Abilene was in the house


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

DALLAS AND FORT WORTH UNITED AS ONE LAST NIGHT!</span>


----------



## Pierre940 (Apr 8, 2010)

DAmn, i wish i woulda went, that was a bad ass video, whens the next cruise gon happen???


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 13 2010, 01:05 AM~17771819
> *Hope everyone made it home safe.
> 
> Only pic I took...no camera today. Leaving O'Reilly's
> ...



Like Mathew 22: 14 said. Many are called, but few are CHOSEN.". ...vasquez... U are one of those chosen... It was a pleasure to ride with you on this historical event... My respect goes 2 u... And despite the long drive if u asked me to ride again u can count on me..... And saturday u and others show me what I believe in.... That true lowriders don't stop till the wheel fall off.... See u on the BOULEVARD homie......


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE DEEZIRE_@Jun 13 2010, 11:45 PM~17778379
> *Like Mathew 22: 14 said. Many are called, but few are CHOSEN.". ...vasquez... U are one of those chosen... It was a pleasure to ride with you on this historical event... My respect goes 2 u... And despite the long drive if u  asked me to ride again u can count on me..... And saturday u and others show me what I believe in.... That true lowriders don't stop till the wheel fall off.... See u on the BOULEVARD homie......
> *


Appreciate that Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 13 2010, 09:00 PM~17776724
> *Want to thank the homie who guided us through downtown Dallas, Not sure what the homies name is, he's from ESTILO CC with a black Monte...
> 
> Jesse from Christology, Adrian from Arlington, Miguel and his lady (from Burlison) and the other guys who cruised with us, it was a nice little ride from Joe's to Sonic... :biggrin:
> *


Fixed


Yeah that was the rest of the "planned" route. Sorry after Joe's everyone kind of got split up (TOO MANY CARS :biggrin, but I think everyone still had a great time. Thanks John!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2010, 09:08 PM~17776785
> *Joes has good burgers
> *


I didn't have the luxury of trying a burger  They were so busy anyway, some people couldn't even get a refill que no Mike? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX+Jun 13 2010, 09:16 PM~17776827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next cruise...not sure, but hope we can get the Dallas riders to make the trip to FTW and support them. Be looking out in the next couple weeks for a possible date...we hope it will be bigger and better!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 13 2010, 09:40 PM~17777004
> *DALLAS AND FORT WORTH UNITED AS ONE LAST NIGHT!</span>
> *


I'm still hype too Homie. That was what we hoped for. Good to see Dallas and Ft. Worth actually be DFW and not 2 separate cities that are close by.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHERE THEM PICS AND VIDS AT


JUAN AND ALEX.........WE'RE WAITING.


AND YEAH THE CRUISE WAS THE SHIT.......MORE OF THAT WOULD BE GREAT. IT'S WHY I'M A LOWRIDER....SHOWS, PICNICS, AND CHILL SPOTS ARE COOL BUT IT'S NOTHING LIKE CRUISING.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 14 2010, 02:24 AM~17779763
> *ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHERE THEM PICS AND VIDS AT
> JUAN AND ALEX.........WE'RE WAITING.
> 
> *


:werd:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: theoso8, CHOP CHOP PEDRO!!!!! WHERE THE PICS???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

We Took Some Pics And Some Video Not Much... Hard Doing It While Driving... :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 11:55 AM~17773777
> *ENJOY !!!!
> 
> the last 10 seconds of the video is funny... Dallas PD had almost every exit blocked. I was trying to leave and asked the cop if I could get out and he said "it depends if your boy stops filming" :roflmao: My brother and I were laughing all the way home !
> ...


8:07 :0 :happysad: To D-Town and back!!  


Sorry I missed you Luis ride was looking hella clean tho!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 14 2010, 09:23 AM~17781095
> *8:07  :0  :happysad: To D-Town and back!!
> Sorry I missed you Luis ride was looking hella clean tho!!  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah i saw you drive by twice... I tried to chase you the second time... lol....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 14 2010, 03:24 AM~17779763
> *ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHERE THEM PICS AND VIDS AT
> JUAN AND ALEX.........WE'RE WAITING.
> AND YEAH THE CRUISE WAS THE SHIT.......MORE OF THAT WOULD BE GREAT. IT'S WHY I'M A LOWRIDER....SHOWS, PICNICS, AND CHILL SPOTS ARE COOL BUT IT'S NOTHING LIKE CRUISING.
> *


*X2 on ALL THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 02:21 AM~17779449
> *Fixed
> Yeah that was the rest of the "planned" route. Sorry after Joe's everyone kind of got split up (TOO MANY CARS :biggrin, but I think everyone still had a great time. Thanks John!
> *


Was in Dallas for nieces birthday, and had the chance to show up at Joe's burgers as the caravan rolled in.... Unforgetable. My family all had a great time. Even when the police chopper showed up the kids were all like "awwwww look at the airplane!!!" :biggrin: 
Great time!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Jun 14 2010, 09:27 PM~17787710
> *Was in Dallas for nieces birthday, and had the chance to show up at Joe's burgers as the caravan rolled in.... Unforgetable. My family all had a great time. Even when the police chopper showed up the kids were all like "awwwww look at the airplane!!!"  :biggrin:
> Great time!
> *


Definately a memorable night....i enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Jun 14 2010, 10:27 PM~17787710
> *Was in Dallas for nieces birthday, and had the chance to show up at Joe's burgers as the caravan rolled in.... Unforgetable. My family all had a great time. Even when the police chopper showed up the kids were all like "awwwww look at the airplane!!!"  :biggrin:
> Great time!
> *





> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2010, 10:29 PM~17787731
> *Definately a memorable night....i enjoyed every second of it.
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

When is the next one.? this time from DALLAS 2 FORT WORTH,... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 14 2010, 10:45 PM~17787946
> *When is the next one.? this time from DALLAS 2 FORT WORTH,... :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 

X2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok, let me throw this out there; Let do this once a month and go between each city every other month.. So next month we roll from Dallas area to Ft Worth, we work on tightening up the cruise route with maps, these cruises are gonna get so big, this way anyone who strays, gets off track or come late or just wants to go to one of the rally points to meet up, they will know where were to go.. 

With that Let's call this the:

*'No one left behind cruise'*

Based on the fact that we'll make sure everyone gets home. We'll need to get someone in Dallas to bring a trailer. I'm in Arlington and have no probelm of heading home to get my trailer and take you where ever need be..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 15 2010, 12:40 AM~17790026
> *Ok, let me throw this out there; Let do this once a month and go between each city every other month.. So next month we roll from Dallas area to Ft Worth, we work on tightening up the cruise route with maps, these cruises are gonna get so big, this way anyone who strays, gets off track or come late or just wants to go to one of the rally points to meet up, they will know where were to go..
> 
> With that Let's call this the:
> ...


:0 Once a month sounds good. Just plan around Saturday Events. I know my club was tired from being out in Rockwall all day then cruising 6 hours after a long day.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 10:46 PM~17790091
> *:0 Once a month sounds good. Just plan around Saturday Events. I know my club was tired from being out in Rockwall all day then cruising 6 hours after a long day.
> *


SUNDAYS WILL BE FINE....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 15 2010, 12:47 AM~17790105
> *SUNDAYS WILL BE FINE....
> *


:dunno: Too many shows on Sunday.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 10:49 PM~17790136
> *:dunno: Too many shows on Sunday.
> *


NOT EVERY SUNDAY THERES A SHOW... PLAN AHEAD...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 15 2010, 12:50 AM~17790148
> *NOT EVERY SUNDAY THERES A SHOW... PLAN AHEAD...
> *


We are planning Saturdays right now. This is show season. But we'll consider it after looking at the calendars. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll just say this, riding is not set in stone plan.. If we have to work around shows picnics and benefits, there won't be any time to cruise. Most event are on Sunday.. We'll makes dates put out maps n time schedules and if people can make it out they will, if you can only make part of the cruise that's cool.. When I was younger, sometime I cruised all night, sometimes I had to head home early, sometime, not very often I didn't make it out at all... But if we can get this going, it won't matter cause you know there's another one com'n, That's why we can't let this go...
You didn't just miss the only cruise if you miss one, you just missed one of them but there's more to come... :biggrin: 

As for me, I rather spend the day washing and waxing my car to go for a cruise in the evening.. I'm a lowrider not a low car shower; sorry, that's just me, to each his own.. :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 10:52 PM~17790171
> *We are planning Saturdays right now. This is show season. But we'll consider it after looking at the calendars. :thumbsup:
> *


I KNOW IAM ONLY MESSIN WITH U COUSE I KNOW U BIZZY ON SUNDAY NOW STOP :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 15 2010, 01:18 AM~17790398
> *I KNOW IAM ONLY MESSIN WITH U COUSE I KNOW U BIZZY ON SUNDAY NOW STOP  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


I was about to say don't DON'T RECOMMEND ANYTHING IF YOU'RE DON'T PARTICIPATE, because I know some people like to bring ideas, but they don't show up...but I'lll stop :tears: :tears: just for you.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 11:34 PM~17790525
> *I was about to say don't DON'T RECOMMEND ANYTHING IF YOU'RE DON'T PARTICIPATE, because I know some people like to bring ideas, but they don't show up...but I'lll stop  :tears:  :tears: just for you.
> *


PARTICIPATE HOMIE IAM A LEADER NOT A FOLLOWER....  :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 15 2010, 01:35 AM~17790533
> *PARTICIPATE HOMIE IAM A LEADER NOT A FOLLOWER....
> *


Oh, ok, lead the way then Team Leader...and this is a pic from a Sunday not too long ago...so I get down on Sunday too. :thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 11:37 PM~17790546
> *Oh, ok, lead the way then Team Leader...and this is a pic from a Sunday not too long ago...so I get down on Sunday too. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD FOR U IAM PROUD OF U...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 15 2010, 01:39 AM~17790550
> *GOOD FOR U IAM PROUD OF U...
> *


:0 Thank you. That comment just made my day :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 11:41 PM~17790558
> *:0 Thank you. That comment just made my day :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 15 2010, 01:42 AM~17790564
> *PM SENT
> *


hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 11:50 PM~17790607
> *hno: hno: hno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

I also had a blast cant wait for the next cruise!! And i want to give homie john a big thanks for helpin me get my car ready for this cruise at the last minute. Wouldnt of made it to the show or cruise if it wasnt for HOMIE STYLN! (john). Thanks !!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 15 2010, 01:50 AM~17790610
> *:wow:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~GameOver~_@Jun 15 2010, 02:01 AM~17790666
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 15 2010, 01:02 AM~17790669
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


Let's all play nice in the sand box..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jun 15 2010, 12:58 AM~17790651
> *I also had a blast cant wait for the next cruise!! And i want to give homie john a big thanks for helpin me get my car ready for this cruise at the last minute. Wouldnt of made it to the show or cruise if it wasnt for HOMIE STYLN! (john). Thanks !!
> *


No prob homie, what ever I can do to help out a friend..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 15 2010, 02:33 AM~17790807
> *Let's all play nice in the sand box..
> *


:biggrin: He's just a bully. I'm praying for him.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, 81.7.TX., low4life74


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone got a good guesstimation of how many cars were rollin??? :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NO PICS!?!??


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 15 2010, 09:13 AM~17791558
> *Anyone got a good guesstimation of how many cars were rollin???  :wow:
> *


ALOT!!!! :biggrin:

Na, but seriously, I heard 120.


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 15 2010, 09:20 AM~17791609
> *NO PICS!?!??
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 15 2010, 09:20 AM~17791609
> *NO PICS!?!??
> *


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 15 2010, 09:25 AM~17791639
> *ALOT!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Na, but seriously, I heard 120.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 15 2010, 08:25 AM~17791639
> *ALOT!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Na, but seriously, I heard 120.
> *


Want to give Gilbert from Texas Fanflas told me there were over 80 cars waiting on us at the parking lot, there were people who went straight to Joe's so there may have 10-15 cars there. Plus a a whole lot of people showed up later and some people rolled out from Ft Worth later on.. I saw a couple of G body's roll up at Sonic toward the end and when I left they passed me on fwy heading back toward Ft Worth.. 

I'd say more like 150 cars between Sonic and Joe's..

I want to give a shout out to Gilbert Texas Ranflas and Jesse Christology, for get'n Dallas end going.. This was not a truely organized cruise, this was more word of mouth, and when word got out people came out to ride..

Keep on roll'n homies...

*No One Left Behind Cruises..*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 15 2010, 09:20 AM~17791609
> *NO PICS!?!??
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 15 2010, 03:26 PM~17794495
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


You Didnt Take No Pics Oso???? :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 03:33 PM~17794573
> *You Didnt Take No Pics Oso???? :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: DIDNT MAKE IT HOMIE!!!! WANNA SEE WHAT I MISSED!!!! BUT I HEARD YOU WERE TAKIN PICS AND RECORDING ALL NIGHT!!!! WASSUP!!!????? BUST EM OUT!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 15 2010, 01:37 AM~17790546
> *Oh, ok, lead the way then Team Leader...and this is a pic from a Sunday not too long ago...so I get down on Sunday too. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 15 2010, 03:35 PM~17794588
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  DIDNT MAKE IT HOMIE!!!! WANNA SEE WHAT I MISSED!!!! BUT I HEARD YOU WERE TAKIN PICS AND RECORDING ALL NIGHT!!!! WASSUP!!!????? BUST EM OUT!!!!
> *


Are You For Sure... Or They Lie??? :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 15 2010, 01:37 AM~17790546
> *Oh, ok, lead the way then Team Leader...and this is a pic from a Sunday not too long ago...so I get down on Sunday too. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Rollin Deep...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*HERE YOU GO FELLAS*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 03:47 PM~17794678
> *HERE YOU GO FELLAS
> 
> 
> ...


I know there's at least one pic from 30...somebody in a tan Regal was taking pics on the shoulder as the lineup passed by.

:yes: C'mon MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I WANNA SEE THE ONES FROM DOWNTOWN... 150 CARS AND NO PICS... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 15 2010, 04:00 PM~17794804
> *I know there's at least one pic from 30...somebody in a tan Regal was taking pics on the shoulder as the lineup passed by.
> 
> :yes: C'mon MAN!!!!!!!
> *


I'll Post Up A Short Clip Tonight As Yall Rolled By On I30


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 03:22 PM~17794963
> *I'll Post Up A Short Clip Tonight As Yall Rolled By On I30
> *


BOUT TIME!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 04:22 PM~17794963
> *I'll Post Up A Short Clip Tonight As Yall Rolled By On I30
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 15 2010, 12:40 AM~17790026
> *Ok, let me throw this out there; Let do this once a month and go between each city every other month.. So next month we roll from Dallas area to Ft Worth, we work on tightening up the cruise route with maps, these cruises are gonna get so big, this way anyone who strays, gets off track or come late or just wants to go to one of the rally points to meet up, they will know where were to go..
> 
> With that Let's call this the:
> ...



Me parece bien la idea...to do this event once a month.... I think that everyone that has posted a message on this topic has a point...y tambien buenas ideas.... 

I have a suggestion why don't we meet up on a place 4 we could talk in person and share our ideas to make this events more suitable 4 everyone... Not to step over anybody's toes but I personally have a few ideas I would like to bring out to the table and share them with everyone and with the input of every single low-rider and car clubs we all can make this cruises and event that could catch the nations eyes.... as all you guys know everything is bigger in TEXAS... So let's unite and make this happen cause as we all know cruising is not a crime......


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

Me parece bien la idea...to do this event once a month.... I think that everyone that has posted a message on this topic have a point...y tambien buenas ideas.... 

I have a suggestion why don't we meet up on a place 4 we could talk in person and share our ideas to make this events more suitable 4 everyone... Not to step over anybody's toes but I personally have a few ideas I would like to bring out to the table and share them with everyone and with the input of every single low-rider and car clubs we all can make this cruises and event that would catch the nations eyes.... as all you guys know everything is bigger in TEXAS... So let's unite and make this happen cause as we all know cruising is not a crime......


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

Not much but ok for cell phone pics :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE DEEZIRE_@Jun 15 2010, 08:57 PM~17797468
> *Me parece bien la idea...to do this event once a month.... I think that everyone that has posted a message on this topic have a point...y tambien buenas ideas....
> 
> I have a suggestion why don't we meet up on a place 4 we could talk in person  and share our ideas to make this events more suitable 4 everyone...  Not to step over anybody's toes but I  personally have a few ideas I would like to bring out to the table and share them with everyone and with the input of every single low-rider and car clubs we all can make this cruises  and event that would catch the nations eyes.... as all you guys know everything is bigger in TEXAS... So let's unite and make this happen cause as we all know cruising is not a crime......
> *


AT THE ULA AND THE ULC MEETINGS WOULD BE A GOOD PLACE HOMIE!!!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Jun 15 2010, 08:03 PM~17797542
> *Not much but ok for cell phone pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Any more pics out there?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 15 2010, 09:44 PM~17797824
> *:thumbsup: Any more pics out there?
> *


THERE HAS TO BE... :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Jun 15 2010, 09:03 PM~17797542
> *Not much but ok for cell phone pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Thanks Homie!

Any more out there???


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE DEEZIRE+Jun 15 2010, 08:57 PM~17797468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we just need to see who's gonna bring it up at ULA and ULC... :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Been Trying To Do This For About 2hrs... :uh: Wish I Had The Time To Make A Bad Ass Vid... Hope This Will Do...  Give me A Bit I hope To Have It On YouTube Tonight..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 11:06 PM~17798735
> *Been Trying To Do This For About 2hrs...  :uh:  Wish I Had The Time To Make A Bad Ass Vid... Hope This Will Do...   Give me A Bit I hope To Have It On YouTube Tonight..
> *


 :wow: :drama:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 11:06 PM~17798735
> *Been Trying To Do This For About 2hrs...  :uh:  Wish I Had The Time To Make A Bad Ass Vid... Hope This Will Do...   Give me A Bit I hope To Have It On YouTube Tonight..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 15 2010, 11:05 PM~17798719
> *:thumbsup:
> Now we just need to see who's gonna bring it up at ULA and ULC... :dunno:
> *


YOU SCUUURED??? I AINT SCUUUURED!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 15 2010, 11:09 PM~17798788
> *YOU SCUUURED??? I AINT SCUUUURED!!!!!!
> *


So you gonna handle it at ULA? Thanks for volunteering.

I can say something at ULC, I don't mind. It's whatevers ese.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 15 2010, 11:13 PM~17798848
> *So you gonna handle it at ULA? Thanks for volunteering.
> 
> I can say something at ULC, I don't mind. It's whatevers ese.
> *


YOU GONNA BUY ME A BUCKET???? :0 :biggrin:  

JUST PLAYIN HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: IM DOWN TO HELP OUT WHEREVER IM NEEDED!!

YA'LL JUST LET ME KNOW...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 15 2010, 11:17 PM~17798913
> *YOU GONNA BUY ME A BUCKET???? :0  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST PLAYIN HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:  IM DOWN TO HELP OUT WHEREVER IM NEEDED!!
> ...


Cool.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Pics from O'Reilly's right before we left for the cruise...compliments of Skidz's wife. Thank you!!!

http://s1011.photobucket.com/albums/af237/skidzilla/epic/


----------



## Pierre940 (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 15 2010, 09:33 PM~17799166
> *Pics from O'Reilly's right before we left for the cruise...compliments of Skidz's wife. Thank you!!!
> 
> http://s1011.photobucket.com/albums/af237/skidzilla/epic/
> *



Dam, those are all sum bad ass low lowz


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:biggrin: :drama:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 10:06 PM~17798735
> *Been Trying To Do This For About 2hrs...  :uh:  Wish I Had The Time To Make A Bad Ass Vid... Hope This Will Do...   Give me A Bit I hope To Have It On YouTube Tonight..
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:happysad: :420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 06:16 AM~17801868
> *:happysad:  :420:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angry: Youtube Not Letting DownLoad... :buttkick:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE DEEZIRE_@Jun 15 2010, 07:57 PM~17797468
> *Me parece bien la idea...to do this event once a month.... I think that everyone that has posted a message on this topic have a point...y tambien buenas ideas....
> 
> I have a suggestion why don't we meet up on a place 4 we could talk in person  and share our ideas to make this events more suitable 4 everyone...  Not to step over anybody's toes but I  personally have a few ideas I would like to bring out to the table and share them with everyone and with the input of every single low-rider and car clubs we all can make this cruises  and event that would catch the nations eyes.... as all you guys know everything is bigger in TEXAS... So let's unite and make this happen cause as we all know cruising is not a crime......
> *


Bring your ideas to the ULC meeting, as for the ULA, I don't attend them, I'm no longer a dues paying member but if someone who is active maybe they can bring it up at the ULA meeting..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 07:18 AM~17802200
> *:angry:   Youtube Not Letting DownLoad... :buttkick:
> *


how long is your video?...it has to be under 10 minutes.... that's the problem i had when i did the one i posted. I had to trim i down from 14 min to just under 10


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 16 2010, 09:10 AM~17802449
> *how long is your video?...it has to be under 10 minutes.... that's the problem i had when i did the one i posted. I had to trim i down from 14 min to just under 10
> *


6min...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 09:48 AM~17802654
> *6min...
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 08:48 AM~17802654
> *6min...
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 09:17 AM~17802830
> *:run:
> *


any luck?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 16 2010, 01:59 PM~17804651
> *any luck?
> *


*Not The Best But Hope It'll Do* :happysad:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 02:00 PM~17804656
> *Not The Best But Hope It'll Do :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Thanks Alex!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 01:00 PM~17804656
> *Not The Best But Hope It'll Do :happysad:
> 
> *


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

What is the name of the video on you tube? Cant get it to play through layitlow


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jun 16 2010, 02:39 PM~17804983
> *What is the name of the video on you tube? Cant get it to play through layitlow
> *


Click On The Link Below It Will Take You To My Home Page Just CLick On "UPLOADS"

http://www.youtube.com/mrloco61


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

nice video :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sin2clown_@Jun 16 2010, 04:28 PM~17806059
> *nice video :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Sin2..


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

is there going to be any cruising in aug. going up there for a car show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sin2clown_@Jun 16 2010, 05:35 PM~17807278
> *is there going to be any cruising in aug. going up there for a car show :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Were working on getting cruises between the 2 cities once a month, as for Ft Worth we'll be cruising the street of Ft Worth every weekend..


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

might have to make a few trips up north


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sin2clown_@Jun 16 2010, 07:53 PM~17808088
> *might have to make a few trips up north
> *


Where you stay at homie?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

im down for the next cruise


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 16 2010, 08:32 PM~17808477
> *
> *


Nice pic John, thanks Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 16 2010, 09:36 PM~17809088
> *im down for the next cruise
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 01:00 PM~17804656
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>NICE VIDEO HOMIE *


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

Anyone cruising this weekend??


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 16 2010, 11:26 PM~17810276
> *NICE VIDEO HOMIE
> *


Thanks Dallas G


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 16 2010, 02:17 PM~17804812
> *
> *


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

I stay down in Victoria its about 4hrs from Dallas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Man this pic makes my car look real good...this was from the start of the cruise on Saturday.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 17 2010, 01:14 PM~17815543
> *Man this pic makes my car look real good...this was from the start of the cruise on Saturday.
> 
> 
> ...



Your Ride Is Clean Jesse...


----------



## Pierre940 (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 17 2010, 11:14 AM~17815543
> *Man this pic makes my car look real good...this was from the start of the cruise on Saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


*Thats a bad ass ride*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 17 2010, 01:30 PM~17815654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie.

I guess when I look at it I see the imperfections. I just want to see it get better. But this picture makes it look better in my eyes. Wonder if I should just keep it. :dunno:


----------



## Pierre940 (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 17 2010, 11:38 AM~17815726
> *:0 Thanks Alex.
> Thanks Homie.
> 
> ...


*i dont c nothing wrong at all, but i get wut u mean*


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sin2clown_@Jun 17 2010, 12:28 PM~17815113
> *I stay down  in Victoria its about 4hrs from Dallas
> *


 minimum, no? :0 Let me tell you though you won't regret it though.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 17 2010, 01:38 PM~17815726
> *:0 Thanks Alex.
> Thanks Homie.
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: KEEP IT... AND JUST BUILD WHAT YOU WANT NEXT... CUZ YOU WONT GET WHAT YOU WANT FOR IT... TIMES ARE HARD BRO...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 17 2010, 04:20 PM~17817144
> *:twak:  :twak: KEEP IT... AND JUST BUILD WHAT YOU WANT NEXT... CUZ YOU WONT GET WHAT YOU WANT FOR IT... TIMES ARE HARD BRO...
> *


X2


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

sum pics i found in my wifes camera before it died


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 17 2010, 04:20 PM~17817144
> *:twak:  :twak: KEEP IT... AND JUST BUILD WHAT YOU WANT NEXT... CUZ YOU WONT GET WHAT YOU WANT FOR IT... TIMES ARE HARD BRO...
> *


 I think you're right.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 17 2010, 05:25 PM~17817664
> *sum pics i found in my wifes camera before it died
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride Homie...good luck at the meeting. it's tomorrow right?


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 17 2010, 01:14 PM~17815543
> *Man this pic makes my car look real good...this was from the start of the cruise on Saturday.
> 
> 
> ...



I AGREE WITH LOCO-61. THAT'S A CLEAN REGAL..... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ride looks clean bro cant wait to see wat else u gonna do to it  



> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 17 2010, 01:14 PM~17815543
> *Man this pic makes my car look real good...this was from the start of the cruise on Saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE DEEZIRE+Jun 17 2010, 06:49 PM~17818329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas... :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE DEEZIRE_@Jun 17 2010, 05:49 PM~17818329
> *I AGREE WITH LOCO-61. THAT'S A CLEAN REGAL.....
> :thumbsup:
> *


X3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm: Another cruise coming soon. Get ready, because this time Dallas is coming out to FTW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

that sounds good
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pierre940 (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 19 2010, 10:28 AM~17831987
> *:nicoderm: Another cruise coming soon. Get ready, because this time Dallas is coming out to FTW!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*wens that cruise gon happen???*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pierre940_@Jun 19 2010, 01:11 PM~17832247
> *wens that cruise gon happen???
> *


Hasn't been scheduled yet, how's everyone feel about a cruise July 3rd???

Any events going on that day???? I see events schedule on the 10th and 17th already...so otherwise the 24th???

This time we meet at the Winn-Dixie in Oak Cliff and head out to Ft. Worth.

Feedback????


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 19 2010, 12:34 PM~17832384
> *Hasn't been scheduled yet, how's everyone feel about a cruise July 3rd???
> 
> Any events going on that day???? I see events schedule on the 10th and 17th already...so otherwise the 24th???
> ...


im down


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 19 2010, 12:34 PM~17832384
> *Hasn't been scheduled yet, how's everyone feel about a cruise July 3rd???
> 
> Any events going on that day???? I see events schedule on the 10th and 17th already...so otherwise the 24th???
> ...


That sounds good... Get it go n homie..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 19 2010, 01:34 PM~17832384
> *Hasn't been scheduled yet, how's everyone feel about a cruise July 3rd???
> 
> Any events going on that day???? I see events schedule on the 10th and 17th already...so otherwise the 24th???
> ...


  Gotta a wedding to be in that day!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 11:34 AM~17845004
> * Gotta a wedding to be in that day!!
> *


Get your priorities straight... see you at the cruise ! :biggrin: ...lol


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jun 19 2010, 06:31 PM~17833983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far we have 1 who's not (81.7.TX)...1 who's down (SinSiete)...1 out of town (Homie Styln). :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 21 2010, 05:33 PM~17847921
> *So far we have 1 who's not (81.7.TX)...1 who's down (SinSiete)...1 out of town (Homie Styln). :biggrin:
> *


I won't be there in person but I will be rid'n with you in spirit...

Keep on roll, don't worry about who will or wont't be there, just set a date and roll.. :x: :sprint: :drama: 

Jesse I know you and Gilbert from Texas Ranflas can get it going with the Dallas people, I know the people in Ft Worth will be ready... 

I'll be Cali swagg'n... :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 17 2010, 11:14 AM~17815543
> *Man this pic makes my car look real good...this was from the start of the cruise on Saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*AFTER SUCH A SUCCESSFUL DFW CRUISE, IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN....JULY 3RD!!!! 

STARTING IN DALLAS AT OLD WINN-DIXIE (FT WORTH AVE & WESTMORELAND) AT 6PM. ROLLING OUT AT 7PM AND MEET UP WITH FT. WORTH RIDERS AT HEMPHILL CAR WASH AT 8PM. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIES!!!!

ROLL CALL!!!

CHRISTOLOGY

*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 23 2010, 06:56 PM~17869518
> *AFTER SUCH A SUCCESSFUL DFW CRUISE, IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN....JULY 3RD!!!!
> 
> STARTING IN DALLAS AT OLD WINN-DIXIE (FT WORTH AVE & WESTMORELAND) AT 6PM. ROLLING OUT AT 7PM AND MEET UP WITH FT. WORTH RIDERS AT HEMPHILL CAR WASH AT 8PM. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIES!!!!
> ...


I'm in !....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 23 2010, 08:40 PM~17869920
> *I'm in !....
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 23 2010, 07:56 PM~17869518
> *AFTER SUCH A SUCCESSFUL DFW CRUISE, IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN....JULY 3RD!!!!
> 
> STARTING IN DALLAS AT OLD WINN-DIXIE (FT WORTH AVE & WESTMORELAND) AT 6PM. ROLLING OUT AT 7PM AND MEET UP WITH FT. WORTH RIDERS AT HEMPHILL CAR WASH AT 8PM. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIES!!!!
> ...


 :0 LETS DO IT!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 23 2010, 07:56 PM~17869518
> *TTT!!!*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 23 2010, 09:56 AM~17864653
> *I won't be there in person but I will be rid'n with you in spirit...
> 
> Keep on roll, don't worry about who will or wont't be there, just set a date and roll.. :x:  :sprint:  :drama:
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jun 23 2010, 08:40 PM~17869920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 23 2010, 05:56 PM~17869518
> *AFTER SUCH A SUCCESSFUL DFW CRUISE, IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN....JULY 3RD!!!!
> 
> STARTING IN DALLAS AT OLD WINN-DIXIE (FT WORTH AVE & WESTMORELAND) AT 6PM. ROLLING OUT AT 7PM AND MEET UP WITH FT. WORTH RIDERS AT HEMPHILL CAR WASH AT 8PM. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIES!!!!
> ...




Im ready! If this was to go down every weekend!! I be there.... What time fort worth meetn at the car wash??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i might be able to use my truck and trailer as the "recovery vehicle" from Dallas to Ft Worth. Just have to make sure one of my homies doesn't need the trailer that weekend to move.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2010, 08:42 PM~17869945
> *x2
> *


ooops I got a wedding to go to.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2010, 07:47 AM~17874184
> *ooops I got a wedding to go to.
> *


Juan did you pick up your trunk from Alex's house ?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 24 2010, 08:12 AM~17874058
> *i might be able to use my truck and trailer as the "recovery vehicle" from Dallas to Ft Worth. Just have to make sure one of my homies doesn't need the trailer that weekend to move.
> *


Sounds good...if you can't do it just let us know and we'll try to find another one. Thanks for offering! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pierre940 (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 23 2010, 05:56 PM~17869518
> *AFTER SUCH A SUCCESSFUL DFW CRUISE, IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN....JULY 3RD!!!!
> 
> STARTING IN DALLAS AT OLD WINN-DIXIE (FT WORTH AVE & WESTMORELAND) AT 6PM. ROLLING OUT AT 7PM AND MEET UP WITH FT. WORTH RIDERS AT HEMPHILL CAR WASH AT 8PM. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIES!!!!
> ...



*Hell yea, ima b cruzin wit yall.*  :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 24 2010, 08:12 AM~17874058
> *i might be able to use my truck and trailer as the "recovery vehicle" from Dallas to Ft Worth. Just have to make sure one of my homies doesn't need the trailer that weekend to move.
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 23 2010, 07:56 PM~17869518
> *TTT!!!*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 23 2010, 07:56 PM~17869518
> *AFTER SUCH A SUCCESSFUL DFW CRUISE, IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN....JULY 3RD!!!!
> 
> STARTING IN DALLAS AT THE OLD WINN-DIXIE PARKING LOT (FT WORTH AVE & WESTMORELAND) AT 6PM. ROLLING OUT AT 7PM AND MEET UP WITH FT. WORTH RIDERS AT HEMPHILL CAR WASH AT 8PM. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIES!!!!
> ...


TTT FOR THIS SATURDAY'S CRUISE. LET'S SHOW SOME LOVE TO THE HOMIES IN FT. WORTH WHO CAME OUT FOR THE FIRST CRUISE.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 27 2010, 07:33 PM~17900537
> *TTT FOR THIS SATURDAY'S CRUISE. LET'S SHOW SOME LOVE TO THE HOMIES IN FT. WORTH WHO CAME OUT FOR THE FIRST CRUISE.
> 
> 
> ...



ITs Going To BE Just As BIG>>>> Lets ROLL!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Keep roll'n homies, I'm doing a new build on my Impala but when I get back my panel truck will be ready so I'll be roll'n old skool for awhile.. Have to put the scrapping on hold for awhile... :wow:

Now will I be tak'n my car out of town any more, hell-ya.. I'll be back in Cali next year, rep'n harder then ever...  

Remember 'Homie Styln 'It's a life style'


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 27 2010, 11:03 PM~17902552
> *Keep roll'n homies, I'm doing a new build on my Impala but when I get back my panel truck will be ready so I'll be roll'n old skool for awhile.. Have to put the scrapping on hold for awhile... :wow:
> 
> Now will I be tak'n my car out of town any more, hell-ya.. I'll be back in Cali next year, rep'n harder then ever...
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 27 2010, 10:39 PM~17902232
> *ITs Going To BE Just As BIG>>>> Lets ROLL!!!
> *


Yes sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 27 2010, 09:03 PM~17902552
> *Keep roll'n homies, I'm doing a new build on my Impala but when I get back my panel truck will be ready so I'll be roll'n old skool for awhile.. Have to put the scrapping on hold for awhile... :wow:
> 
> Now will I be tak'n my car out of town any more, hell-ya.. I'll be back in Cali next year, rep'n harder then ever...
> ...


glad to see u doin ok homie john!
Sad to see the pics of homie styln 69 but cant wait to see how she comes bak out hittin the streets


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Whats the plan?? :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jun 23 2010, 07:56 PM~17869518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're rollin'!!!! This Saturday night.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Who's rolling this Saturday night?

Sin7 
SUBLIMINAL
CHRISTOLOGY
Juan Gotti

I talked to Gabriel (Scarface) and looks like he's gonna make it one way or another. Who else? Where all the Dallas cruisers? 

:dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 28 2010, 04:48 PM~17908550
> *Who's rolling this Saturday night?
> 
> Sin7
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 28 2010, 04:51 PM~17908571
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ill be there like underwear..Hopefully my daily mc doesnt sell by then so I have somthing to roll. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 28 2010, 04:52 PM~17908578
> *Ill be there like underwear..Hopefully my daily mc doesnt sell  by then so I have somthing to roll. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Cool Homie.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 28 2010, 04:51 PM~17908571
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


Hey, what ever happened to my order? :dunno: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 28 2010, 04:54 PM~17908606
> *Hey, what ever happened to my order? :dunno: :twak: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 28 2010, 10:43 PM~17912193
> *:biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: PM received.


----------



## lowriviera (May 18, 2009)

We should be there. Having some engine problems but if all is well, we will be there.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Same route as before???


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 29 2010, 10:57 AM~17915852
> *Same route as before???
> *


Gonna leave the Ft. Worth side up to Loco 61. What's up Alex, you have a route or is Big George gonna set it up...Where is Big George anyway?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Couple videos I found recorded by Oscar from Latin Paradise. :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*It's gonna be on this SATURDAY HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






LET'S ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 28 2010, 04:48 PM~17908550
> *Who's rolling this Saturday night?
> 
> Sin7
> ...


cant.my homies wedding


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 29 2010, 09:54 PM~17921453
> *cant.my homies wedding
> *


 :angry: I see how it is. 




:biggrin: Just kidding. Don't drink too much.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 29 2010, 10:08 PM~17921604
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 29 2010, 10:10 PM~17921625
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU GOING TO THE ULA TO BRING THIS CRUISE UP????


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 29 2010, 10:21 PM~17921762
> *YOU GOING TO THE ULA TO BRING THIS CRUISE UP????
> *


Nope, I have Youth Service EVERY Thursday. What about you? You got it?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 29 2010, 10:27 PM~17921840
> *Nope, I have Youth Service EVERY Thursday. What about you? You got it?
> *


I DONT KNOW YET... WAITING ON A COUPLE THINGS FOR THE ELCO...


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

It mit rain a lil on saturday homies hopefully it dnt. But cruise still goin down rain or shine?? Im down either way)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 29 2010, 09:35 PM~17921276
> *Couple videos I found recorded by Oscar from Latin Paradise. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jun 30 2010, 01:20 AM~17923829
> *It mit rain a lil on saturday homies hopefully it dnt. But cruise still goin down rain or shine?? Im down either way)
> *


:dunno: We'll see what happens by Friday.


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 29 2010, 08:35 PM~17921276
> *Couple videos I found recorded by Oscar from Latin Paradise. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting them up jesse!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by double o_@Jun 30 2010, 11:20 PM~17931867
> *thanks for posting them up jesse!! :thumbsup:
> *


No problem bro. Hope to see you this Saturday for the next one. :biggrin:


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

I hope i can make it! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 23 2010, 05:56 PM~17869518
> *AFTER SUCH A SUCCESSFUL DFW CRUISE, IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN....JULY 3RD!!!!
> 
> STARTING IN DALLAS AT OLD WINN-DIXIE (FT WORTH AVE & WESTMORELAND) AT 6PM. ROLLING OUT AT 7PM AND MEET UP WITH FT. WORTH RIDERS AT HEMPHILL CAR WASH AT 8PM. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIES!!!!
> ...


MY CARS IN PIECES GETTIN A MAKEOVER :happysad:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*QUOTE(jvasquez @ Jun 23 2010, 05:56 PM) 
AFTER SUCH A SUCCESSFUL DFW CRUISE, IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN....JULY 3RD!!!! 

STARTING IN DALLAS AT OLD WINN-DIXIE (FT WORTH AVE & WESTMORELAND) AT 6PM. ROLLING OUT AT 7PM AND MEET UP WITH FT. WORTH RIDERS AT HEMPHILL CAR WASH AT 8PM. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIES!!!!

ROLL CALL!!!

CHRISTOLOGY
============================================

I'll be there in spirit...  Keep on roll'n homies

Homie Styln 'It's a life Style'*


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

Ok homies news sayn it mit rain tomaro but just in the mornin shud be dry in da afternoon... Ready for the cruise titanium scrape plates on hope we get ok weather n cruise still goes down!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jul 2 2010, 12:22 PM~17944877
> *Ok homies news sayn it mit rain tomaro but just in the mornin shud be dry in da afternoon... Ready for the cruise titanium scrape plates on hope we get ok weather n cruise still goes down!!
> *


:thumbsup:

I say we stick to the plan. Let's roll!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i might not be able to make it homies..... I was in San Anto two days this week and i'm playing catch up...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 2 2010, 02:00 PM~17945746
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I say we stick to the plan. Let's roll!!!
> *


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 2 2010, 12:00 PM~17945746
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I say we stick to the plan. Let's roll!!!
> *


hell yea homie ill be there! Rain or shine!!!


----------



## Pierre940 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Dam, i thought i was gon b able 2 make it 2 this cruise, but ill catch yall at the next 1*,


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> *QUOTE(jvasquez @ Jun 23 2010, 05:56 PM)
> AFTER SUCH A SUCCESSFUL DFW CRUISE, IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN....JULY 3RD!!!!
> 
> STARTING IN DALLAS AT OLD WINN-DIXIE (FT WORTH AVE & WESTMORELAND) AT 6PM. ROLLING OUT AT 7PM AND MEET UP WITH FT. WORTH RIDERS AT HEMPHILL CAR WASH AT 8PM. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIES!!!!
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*Last I heard was, If it's nice out and the roads are good come time for the cruise we're still doing it.

I'll be at the old Winn-Dixie parking lot in Oak Cliff at 6pm, so anyone who shows up by 7pm we'll see how it looks and go from there.

Ft. Worth riders are meeting at 8pm over at La Grand Plaza? (I think that's the name of it?)

I know it's a Holiday weekend, but anyone who's down, you know where we'll be. You can call me or Alex :dunno: if anyone has questions. :thumbsup:

Later Homies!
*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 3 2010, 11:56 AM~17952459
> *Last I heard was, If it's nice out and the roads are good come time for the cruise we're still doing it.
> 
> I'll be at the old Winn-Dixie parking lot in Oak Cliff at 6pm, so anyone who shows up by 7pm we'll see how it looks and go from there.
> ...


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

Roads r dry n suns out!!!! Im there homies!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

It's raining. Looks like no one from Dallas is heading out there.

We'll reschedule another big cruise for later this month.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 3 2010, 05:18 PM~17954368
> *It's raining. Looks like no one from Dallas is heading out there.
> 
> We'll reschedule another big cruise for later this month.
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

I stayed until 6:45pm and no one showed up. It was still sprinkling but it looks to be clearing up. Maybe we'll go see some fireworks.

Hopefully the riders in Ft. Worth still get to cruise for a minute. My car is filthy.


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 3 2010, 07:06 PM~17954583
> *I stayed until 6:45pm and no one showed up. It was still sprinkling but it looks to be clearing up. Maybe we'll go see some fireworks.
> 
> Hopefully the riders in Ft. Worth still get to cruise for a minute. My car is filthy.
> *


your a trooper homie :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Jul 3 2010, 07:12 PM~17954612
> *your a trooper homie :0
> *


:biggrin: I was gonna go to Ft. Worth but with no one else going I figured I'd chill with the family tonight.

I just talked to Loco 61 and they're still rollin' in Ft. Worth. Post some pics and I'll see you guys next time.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 3 2010, 05:06 PM~17954583
> *I stayed until 6:45pm and no one showed up. It was still sprinkling but it looks to be clearing up. Maybe we'll go see some fireworks.
> 
> Hopefully the riders in Ft. Worth still get to cruise for a minute. My car is filthy.
> *



WE ROLLED BY AND U AND YOUR FAM WERE AT TACO BELL...DIDNT THINK ANYONE WAS GOIN TO SHOW SO WE LEFT...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 3 2010, 11:53 PM~17956049
> *WE ROLLED BY AND U AND YOUR FAM WERE AT TACO BELL...DIDNT THINK ANYONE WAS GOIN TO SHOW SO WE LEFT...
> *


Yeah we had a club meeting there just before 6pm. Thanks for stopping to say what's up.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Turnout Last Night... No Rain In Sight Lots Of LoLos Out To Have A Good Time.. Police Tried To Pull Our Plates To Check Them Out But Everything Was Clean.. We Were Like Movie Stars With Police Escorts.. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 4 2010, 06:43 AM~17957294
> *Good Turnout Last Night...  No Rain In Sight Lots Of LoLos Out To Have A Good Time.. Police Tried To Pull Our Plates To Check Them Out But Everything Was Clean.. We Were Like Movie Stars With Police Escorts.. :biggrin:
> *


Rain or shine Ft Worth riders be rid'n...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 5 2010, 09:38 AM~17963571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 5 2010, 03:27 AM~17962308
> *Rain or shine Ft Worth riders be rid'n...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 4 2010, 07:43 AM~17957294
> *Good Turnout Last Night...  No Rain In Sight Lots Of LoLos Out To Have A Good Time.. Police Tried To Pull Our Plates To Check Them Out But Everything Was Clean.. We Were Like Movie Stars With Police Escorts.. :biggrin:
> *


Any pics?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Whens the next one??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jul 5 2010, 03:39 PM~17965078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Niko scrap'n with titaium blocks, now that's some bad ass scrap'n.. I need some :0
Ft Worth riders put'n it down...


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 6 2010, 07:34 PM~17977545
> *Niko scrap'n with titaium blocks, now that's some bad ass scrap'n.. I need some :0
> Ft Worth riders put'n it down...
> *


it took me all day to get tht titanium on.... And thanks! Let mr know when u want the titanium i get it from a friend


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jul 6 2010, 10:03 PM~17979329
> *it took me all day to get tht titanium on.... And thanks! Let mr know when u want the titanium i get it from a friend
> *


PRICE?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jul 6 2010, 11:03 PM~17979329
> *it took me all day to get tht titanium on.... And thanks! Let mr know when u want the titanium i get it from a friend
> *


Niko, Did you get them tig welded on or did you mount them with screws... 
I'll get with you when I get home next week..


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2010, 11:30 AM~17983092
> *Niko, Did you get them tig welded on or did you mount them with screws...
> I'll get with you when I get home next week..
> *


plan on gettn them welded im puttn some in the bak to but for now i jus counter sinked o whole n bolted them on.... Giv me a call wen u get bak


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 6 2010, 10:22 PM~17979543
> *PRICE?
> *


let me check wit the homie on the price and ill get bak to u wit the price homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jul 7 2010, 10:52 PM~17988923
> *plan on gettn them welded im puttn some in the bak to but for now i jus counter sinked o whole n bolted them on.... Giv me a call wen u get bak
> *


Ok, homie I'll get with you... You need to find someone who can TIG weld titanium to steel...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 6 2010, 09:46 AM~17971662
> *Whens the next one??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2010, 11:52 AM~18044175
> *:dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2010, 09:52 AM~18044175
> *:dunno:
> *


soon i hope im down every saturday!!! Hiw bout the 24th!? Anyone down??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jul 15 2010, 01:00 AM~18050644
> *soon i hope im down every saturday!!! Hiw bout the 24th!? Anyone down??
> *


That Would Be Cool After The "Main Stage Car Show" Frm 4-8


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 15 2010, 05:35 AM~18051664
> *That Would Be Cool After The "Main Stage Car Show" Frm 4-8
> *


Hell yea im down lets see if anyone else is?????


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

July 24th sounds good to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:nosad: 
Going out of town!


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 16 2010, 06:28 AM~18060062
> *July 24th sounds good to me. :thumbsup:
> *


lets do it!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 16 2010, 08:30 AM~18060071
> *:nosad:
> Going out of town!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 16 2010, 08:28 AM~18060062
> *July 24th sounds good to me. :thumbsup:
> *


NEED ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS SHOW HIT ME UP 817-205-1425- OSO!!!!! THEY WILL HAVE $1 DRAFT BEERS AND OTHER DRINK SPECIALS... GIRLS WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE TO TAKE PICS WITH YOUR RIDES... MORE INFO TONIGHT AT THE MEETING....</span>









:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 15 2010, 07:35 AM~18051664
> *That Would Be Cool After The "Main Stage Car Show" Frm 4-8
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 16 2010, 11:09 AM~18061690
> *NEED ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS SHOW HIT ME UP 817-205-1425- OSO!!!!! THEY WILL HAVE $1 DRAFT BEERS AND OTHER DRINK SPECIALS... GIRLS WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE TO TAKE PICS WITH YOUR RIDES... MORE INFO TONIGHT AT THE MEETING....</span>
> 
> 
> ...



So i say we all jus roll out from the show? Start the cruise from main stage?? Wats the plan? Lets get it goin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jul 17 2010, 05:16 AM~18067327
> *So i say we all jus roll out from the show? Start the cruise from main stage?? Wats the plan? Lets get it goin
> *


Sounds Like A Plan...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*THE NEXT EPIC CRUISE WILL BE AFTER THIS SHOW... IT WOULD BE BAD ASS TO SEE ALL THE DALLAS AND SURROUNDING HOMIES ROLL WITH US... *


----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 19 2010, 01:32 PM~18083728
> *THE NEXT EPIC CRUISE WILL BE AFTER THIS SHOW... IT WOULD BE BAD ASS TO SEE ALL THE DALLAS AND SURROUNDING HOMIES ROLL WITH US...
> 
> 
> ...



Lets do it.. Dallas riders lets roll!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 19 2010, 03:32 PM~18083728
> *
> IT'S GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY NIGHT. DALLAS HOMIES LET'S MEET UP AT THE OLD WINN-DIXIE PARKING LOT IN OAK CLIFF THIS SATURDAY AT 6PM :dunno:
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 20 2010, 03:32 PM~18093727
> *
> IT'S GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY NIGHT. DALLAS HOMIES LET'S MEET UP AT THE OLD WINN-DIXIE PARKING LOT IN OAK CLIFF THIS SATURDAY AT 6PM :dunno:
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 20 2010, 03:32 PM~18093727
> *
> IT'S GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY NIGHT. DALLAS HOMIES LET'S MEET UP AT THE OLD WINN-DIXIE PARKING LOT IN OAK CLIFF THIS SATURDAY AT 6PM :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SEE EVERYONE TOMMOROW!!!!!!!!:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
[/quote]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _<span style='font-family:Optima'><span style=\'color:blue\'>TTT_


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, my family and I are on a mini vacation and I won't be at the cruise. Have a good time and post some pics and videos! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 24 2010, 01:22 AM~18127954
> *Well, my family and I are on a mini vacation and I won't be at the cruise. Have a good time and post some pics and videos! :biggrin:
> *


  I Need A Mini Vacation... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

any one from dallas rollin? :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

WHEN?


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13gYCOBFp2U


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT! :nicoderm:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mit3eSPfu-0


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:dunno: ANYMORE EPIC CRUISES BEFORE THE END OF THE YEAR ? :dunno:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 19 2010, 03:55 PM~18853028
> *:dunno:  ANYMORE EPIC CRUISES BEFORE THE END OF THE YEAR  ?  :dunno:
> *


im down


----------



## LEWISVILLE_J (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm down to roll...... :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

It's been discussed. Anyone have any suggestions on a date before the cold hits??

I've enjoyed a few cruises after Sonic and a couple shows this year. Been real fun.

Come up with a date and let's roll!!!!


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

i'm always down to roll , got to get 1 more n before i get to work on it for the next year


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

HEADS UP FOR ALL CAR CLUBS FROM DALLAS TO FORT WRTH ME AND SOME ARTISTS FROM THE DFW AREA WILL BE MAKING A SONG BOUT ALL THE RIDES AND HOW WE DO DOWN HERE IN DA DFW AREA AND A VIDEO WILL BE SHOT AND THE SONG WILL BE SENT OUT ALL OVER TO SHOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE DFW AREA ...SO KEEP IN TOUCH AND I HOPE TO HAVE ALL YALLS SUPPORT 

ASLO IF U DONT HAVE MY NUMBER LOCK ME IN 214 643 3603 FOR PARTIES CDS AND SHOWS OR WHATEVER ....DjSk!llZ


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

Let's give everyone a couple of weeks to get their rides ready. 

What you think about Nov 6th ? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 21 2010, 08:16 AM~18868847
> *Let's give everyone a couple of weeks to get their rides ready.
> 
> What you think about Nov 6th ?  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

SOOOO MR. JESSE....SINCE YOU DO SUCH A GREAT JOB AT ORGANIZING THESE CRUISES.....  

CAN YOU SET THE TIME ...MEETING PLACE...CRUISE ROUTE ???


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 21 2010, 08:34 AM~18868906
> *SOOOO MR. JESSE....SINCE YOU DO SUCH A GREAT JOB AT ORGANIZING THESE CRUISES.....
> 
> CAN YOU SET THE TIME ...MEETING PLACE...CRUISE ROUTE  ???
> *


:0 Me? Sure I don't mind....anyone have some feedback? I hope we can do something a little early so it's not too cold and we have time to roll out to Ft Worth. :yes:

We can meet at the Winn Dixie again but then head out West. Any thoughts? Anyone?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

FORT WORTH ??

AS LONG AS WE ROLL SLOW... 

"JUST A DREAM" STILL ADAPTING TO BEING OUT AND CRUISING ....BUT ***** SEEMS TO HAVE HER READY FOR CRUISING !! 

PLAN AN EARLY MEETING TIME...MAYBE LIKE 6 PM ??


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 21 2010, 08:58 AM~18868977
> *FORT WORTH ??
> 
> AS LONG AS WE ROLL SLOW...
> ...


:0

Yeah, we can do it like we did last time...we took it slow on the freeway, but we can always go through GP and Arlington.

I think once the time changes 6pm will be dark...but we can do something. Ft. Worth has a big Sonic out there, lots of parking, and it's close to downtown.


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

SO ARE YOU THINKING EARLIER THAN 6 PM ??? 

LET ME KNOW YOUR THOUGHTS ....

AS FOR THE HIGHWAY OR THROUGH BACK STREETS....NOT SURE. GOING THROUGH THE BACK STREETS THEN EVERYONE GETS SEPERATED AND THATS KINDA FAR. 

IM THINKING INTERSTATE 30 - IN THE SLOW LANE ...

REMEMBER LOW & SLOW :nicoderm:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 21 2010, 09:15 AM~18869055
> *SO ARE YOU THINKING EARLIER THAN 6 PM ???
> 
> LET ME KNOW YOUR THOUGHTS ....
> ...


:bigggrin:

If we just do something here in Dallas, then maybe that would be cool too, then we do a big cruise next year sometime out in Ft. Worth....how's that sound?


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

DALLAS OR FORT WORTH ?? I WILL LET YOU MAKE THAT DECISION. 

EVERYONE JUST NEEDS TO REMEMBER OUR 1ST EPIC CRUISE, ALOT OF FORT WORTH CRUISERS CAME TO DALLAS. IT'S ALL ABOUT SUPPORTING EACH OTHER AND UNITING DFW :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Cuando????? And wat time.....


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Oct 21 2010, 09:59 AM~18869330
> *Cuando????? And wat time.....
> *



JESSE ?? WHAT'S THE FINAL DECISIONS ???


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Oct 21 2010, 07:59 AM~18869330
> *Cuando????? And wat time.....
> *


NO BIKES WEY...
:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 21 2010, 09:38 AM~18869203
> *DALLAS OR FORT WORTH ??  I WILL LET YOU MAKE THAT DECISION.
> 
> EVERYONE JUST NEEDS TO REMEMBER OUR 1ST EPIC CRUISE, ALOT OF FORT WORTH CRUISERS CAME TO DALLAS.  IT'S ALL ABOUT SUPPORTING EACH OTHER AND UNITING DFW    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, that's why I suggested Ft Worth. Let me talk with some of the guys in FTW tomorrow at ULC. We'll check if they have anything scheduled. Si no we'll plan on Nov 6th, 5pm at WinnDixie in Oak Cliff and roll out to FTW and let them setup the route from there. I'm sure they will be down they always cruise on Saturdays out there.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Oct 21 2010, 10:04 AM~18869351
> *NO BIKES WEY...
> :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: la bici...or the Tahoe?


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 21 2010, 10:15 AM~18869409
> *Thanks, that's why I suggested Ft Worth. Let me talk with some of the guys in FTW tomorrow at ULC. We'll check if they have anything scheduled. Si no we'll plan on Nov 6th, 5pm at WinnDixie in Oak Cliff and roll out to FTW and let them setup the route from there. I'm sure they will be down they always cruise on Saturdays out there.
> *



JUST REMEMBER THE LONGER WE WAIT, THE MORE WE WILL HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE WEATHER.... 

ITS TOO LATE FOR THIS SATURDAY...
NEXT SATURDAY IS HALLOWEEN WEEKEND - LOTS OF FAMILY PARTIES...
NOV. 6TH WOULD THE 1ST OPEN DATE FOR MOST PEOPLE TO CRUISE....

:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 21 2010, 10:22 AM~18869457
> *JUST REMEMBER THE LONGER WE WAIT, THE MORE WE WILL HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE WEATHER....
> 
> ITS TOO LATE FOR THIS SATURDAY...
> ...


:yes:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

IT'S CONFIRMED "ROYAL CLASSICS" WILL HAVE AT LEAST 4 CARS CRUISING :nicoderm:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 21 2010, 10:30 AM~18869533
> *IT'S CONFIRMED "ROYAL CLASSICS" WILL HAVE AT LEAST 4 CARS CRUISING  :nicoderm:
> *


Y'all not wastin' any time!!!

I'll be there in the Cutlass.... :biggrin: I'll have a camcorder.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:cheesy: :drama:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT CRUISING - NOT TROPHIES !!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Oct 21 2010, 04:25 PM~18872966
> *TTT
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 21 2010, 10:39 AM~18869605
> *:cheesy:  :drama:
> *


Sup Dre? Ready Homie?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 21 2010, 09:15 PM~18874868
> *Sup Dre? Ready Homie?
> *


Ill roll! I aint scurred!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 22 2010, 11:29 AM~18879689
> *Ill roll! I aint scurred!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i'm out for this one  ...i just started tearing down my 62...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

looking forward to this one my car was in the shop for the 1st one.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

nov.6 count me in homies


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

Just wanna give props 2 all the Rider's out there.... Keep rolling homie's till the wheels fall off!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE DEEZIRE_@Oct 22 2010, 10:03 PM~18884451
> *Just wanna give props 2 all the Rider's out there.... Keep rolling homie's till the wheels fall off!
> *


WUT UP JOSH


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE DEEZIRE_@Oct 22 2010, 10:03 PM~18884451
> *Just wanna give props 2 all the Rider's out there.... Keep rolling homie's till the wheels fall off!
> *


:biggrin: you already know!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 21 2010, 10:16 AM~18869418
> *:biggrin: la bici...or the Tahoe?
> *


Tahoe on 14's!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 21 2010, 10:50 AM~18869676
> *
> *


Why you sad Juan???? Someone kick your dog????


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 22 2010, 11:29 AM~18879689
> *Ill roll! I aint scurred!!
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Oct 25 2010, 09:52 AM~18901240
> *Tahoe on 14's!!!!!!!!
> *


or the Regal? :0 :0


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

WHAT'S THE FINAL PLAN FOR THIS CRUISE ?? 

MEETING TIME ?
MEETING PLACE ?
ARE WE CRUISING TO FORT WORTH OR STAYING IN DALLAS ?

ROYAL CLASSICS WILL BE CALLING IT AN EARLY NIGHT AFTER THE CRUISE, DUE TO ALL OF US PLANNING ON GOING OUT TO THE FORNEY SHOW ON THE 7TH.


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Oct 25 2010, 09:52 AM~18901240
> *Tahoe on 14's!!!!!!!!
> *


:cheesy: KOOOOL!!THERES ANOTHER TAHOE OUT THERE ON 14's,,,HIT THE CRUISE HOMIE!!


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:biggrin: NO MORE EXCUSES LETS DO THIS!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VALOR_@Oct 26 2010, 09:58 AM~18910986
> * :biggrin: NO MORE EXCUSES LETS DO THIS!! :biggrin:
> *


Let's go right now! :biggrin:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 26 2010, 08:33 AM~18910642
> *WHAT'S THE FINAL PLAN FOR THIS CRUISE ??
> 
> MEETING TIME ?
> ...



JESSE ????


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 26 2010, 10:05 AM~18911015
> *Let's go right now! :biggrin:
> *


 OK!!</span></span>


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 26 2010, 10:09 AM~18911031
> *JESSE ????
> *


WORKING ON IT...STAY TUNED...I'LL LET YOU KNOW TODAY FOR SURE...


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 26 2010, 10:11 AM~18911047
> *WORKING ON IT...STAY TUNED...I'LL LET YOU KNOW TODAY FOR SURE...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Oct 26 2010, 10:31 AM~18911149
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*A little late but let's do it...NOV. 6 (EPIC CRUISE II - DFW**) meet in Dallas at 4pm the old WinnDixie parking lot, then we roll out down 30 to Ft Worth. Riders will meet up at Hemphill Car Wash at 6pm and roll out from there.

I'm hoping George or Homie John or Loco61 can hook up a route in Ft Worth....everybody down with that?*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 28 2010, 08:33 AM~18929433
> *A little late but let's do it...NOV. 6 (EPIC CRUISE II - DFW) meet in Dallas at 4pm the old WinnDixie parking lot, then we roll out down 30 to Ft Worth. Riders will meet up at Hemphill Car Wash at 6pm and roll out from there.
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>I'm hoping George or Homie John or Loco61 can hook up a route in Ft Worth....everybody down with that?</span>
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 28 2010, 08:33 AM~18929433
> *A little late but let's do it...NOV. 6 (EPIC CRUISE II - DFW) meet in Dallas at 4pm the old WinnDixie parking lot, then we roll out down 30 to Ft Worth. Riders will meet up at Hemphill Car Wash at 6pm and roll out from there.
> 
> I'm hoping George or Homie John or Loco61 can hook up a route in Ft Worth....everybody down with that?
> *


i got you homie ! now that im out the hospital and doing better and glad we are getting this together so be ready to roll!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 28 2010, 02:04 PM~18931626
> *i got you homie ! now that im out the hospital and doing better and glad we are getting this together so be ready to roll!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Orale! Glad to hear you're home!!! GOD is GOOD and HE answers PRAYER!!!

I'm ready to roll right now si quieres. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 28 2010, 01:04 PM~18931626
> *i got you homie ! now that im out the hospital and doing better and glad we are getting this together so be ready to roll!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Glad your finally home George... Take care of yourself homie..


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 28 2010, 08:33 AM~18929433
> *A little late but let's do it...NOV. 6 (EPIC CRUISE II - DFW) meet in Dallas at 4pm the old WinnDixie parking lot, then we roll out down 30 to Ft Worth. Riders will meet up at Hemphill Car Wash at 6pm and roll out from there.
> 
> I'm hoping George or Homie John or Loco61 can hook up a route in Ft Worth....everybody down with that?
> *




THERE IS "NO" RANGER GAME AND "NO" COWBOY GAME ON NOV. 6TH  

"ROYAL CLASSICS" WILL BE THERE AT 4PM TO CRUISE !!!!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

82 ELCO</span>[/b]


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

So is the cruise going to happen


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by domino1979_@Nov 1 2010, 06:57 PM~18961026
> *So is the cruise going to happen
> *


:yes:

Let's roll...bring a sweater or a jacket...we're cruisin' this Saturday!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Happens this Saturday!!!! 4pm meeting up at the Old Winn-Dixie parking lot in Oak Cliff. Going to Ft. Worth. Bring a sweater/jacket, cause we're cruisin'.


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 1 2010, 08:59 PM~18962011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 1 2010, 07:59 PM~18962011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like the weather is showing Sunny and 60's on Saturday. Should be a nice day to cruise. :biggrin:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

REMEMBER THIS IS A CRUISE - LOW AND SLOW


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

What clubs going sat?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 1 2010, 07:59 PM~18962011
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHO ALL GOIN SATURDAY?!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.HITMAN_@Nov 5 2010, 12:25 AM~18990861
> *WHO ALL GOIN SATURDAY?!
> *


The REAL Question is, who's NOT going???

All the Riders will be in the streets. Where you gonna be Homie??? :biggrin: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

MR.HITMAN 
Newbie
Posts: 5
Joined: Nov 2010


 

wut up hitman


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Nov 5 2010, 03:59 PM~18995959
> *MR.HITMAN
> Newbie
> Posts: 5
> ...


WAD UP BRO


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im there like underwear!!


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 5 2010, 07:14 AM~18992558
> *The REAL Question is, who's NOT going???
> 
> All the Riders will be in the streets. Where you gonna be Homie??? :biggrin: :0 :thumbsup:
> *












I BE ROLLIN MY 26'S OUT THERE... OK OK OK THEIR 22'S BUT I KEEP THEM CLEAN!!! LOL


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Nov 5 2010, 04:59 PM~18995959
> *MR.HITMAN
> Newbie
> Posts: 5
> ...


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.HITMAN_@Nov 5 2010, 05:46 PM~18996268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale well let go Homie! See you tomorrow!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

The line up from Dallas will be leaving from the Old Winn-Dixie at 4pm. I'll have maps for all the Dallas riders once we get there. We'll be going slow and I'll give you all my number so no one gets left behind.

We'll meet up with the Ft. Worth riders at La Gran Plaza. Once we get there, this will be the cruise route in Ft. Worth. 










Here's a map link and I'll have some printed maps of the Ft. Worth route also, with my phone number on them tomorrow when we meet up at the Jefferson Dental parking lot. We should be there by 6pm.

Looking forward to a real nice cruise. Be gassed up and dress warm. 

Click here for Google Map of Ft. Worth Cruise Route


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

so we are leaving at 4 or meeting up at 4


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Nov 6 2010, 11:57 AM~19000894
> *so we are leaving at 4 or meeting up at 4
> *


Well....because I know some people will be late I say we're LEAVING AT 4pm.....:biggrin:

But we'll give the late ones a chance to show up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*I Want To Say Much PRops To All The Homies THat Made IT Out Last Night.. It Was A Good Cruise... Good To See The Homies From DTown And All Over The Metroplex... It Was A Good Day For The LOWRIDING Family... *




> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Nov 7 2010, 01:25 PM~19007645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Pulled these from another thread from the cruise last night...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NITE IN FTW!!! WHEN DA NEXT CRUISE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HITMAN_@Nov 7 2010, 04:12 PM~19009156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :thumbsup: Tha cruise was off tha hook last night...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.HITMAN_@Nov 7 2010, 05:12 PM~19009156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT NOW, LET'S GO!!!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

We had a GOODTIME at the cruise on sat ! Much love and respect to all the RIDERS from DALLAS to FT WORTH ! We all love to low ride and that's what its about ! TTT !!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

MY ONLY PIC


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3uMld_7bMQ


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

FOUND THESE ON YOUTUBE..


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Nov 8 2010, 11:51 AM~19016428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice pic homie !


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting all pics and videos.. Enjoyed em .... :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Nov 8 2010, 06:27 PM~19018516
> *That's a nice pic homie !
> *


thanks homie got this one too


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Nov 8 2010, 05:23 PM~19017936
> *FOUND THESE ON YOUTUBE..
> 
> 
> ...


tight vids


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

bad ass vidz


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Not the best video but you get the idea...Javier (UNIDOZ CC) in his Tahoe on 30 after the Epic Cruise.


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like we missed a nice cruise. Glad to see a decent turn out of cars for Dallas. Hopefully next time we will get to participate. Nice videos !!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Nov 10 2010, 11:25 AM~19034349
> *Looks like we missed a nice cruise.  Glad to see a decent turn out of cars for Dallas.  Hopefully next time we will get to participate.  Nice videos !!
> *


AND WHERE WERE U SIR?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 10 2010, 11:18 PM~19038634
> *AND WHERE WERE U SIR?
> *



WE WERE IN SAN ANTONIO.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> *Carlos Polishing *:thumbsup:
> 
> parts given to Carlos
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

N O V E M B E R 2 8 , 2010

FREE TO THE PUBLIC

Move in 9am to 11am Show 11am to 5pm

"More Than 100 Awards"

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes

CAR 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, 00's

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

SUV
TRUCK
60's IMPALA
60's IMPALA CONVERTIBLE
RAT ROD
HOT ROD
CLASSIC
DUB
MUSCLE CAR
CHOPPER
STREET BIKE

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

STREET PEDAL CAR
CUSTOM PEDAL CAR
STREET BICYCLE
CUSTOM BICYCLE

"MODEL CAR CONTEST"

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

KIDS 10 YRS
11 to 15 YRS
ADULT

"FREE REVELL MODEL MAKE & TAKE"

First 24 kids 10 years and younger get a free model to build, we will have tables and chairs for them to build the models.

"BEST OF AWARD"

BEST PAINT
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR BAGS
BEST AUDIO
BEST GRAPHICS
BEST MURAL
LOWEST RIDE
BEST CLUB LINEUP
MOST MEMBERS

"BEST OF SHOW AWARDS"

CAR
TRUCK
LOWRIDER
HOT ROD
MOTORCYCLE

"REGISTRATION"

CARS $20.
MOTORCYCLES $15.
BICYCLES $10.
PEDAL CARS $10.
MODEL CARS $5.

VENDOR SPOTS $50.

LOCATION

BRANDED CUSTOMS
4635 Northwest Highway 
Garland, TX 75043-4940 
(972) 270-4225 

More information visit us online at BoulevardAces.com and BrandedCustoms.com

Send email to [email protected]


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't see this one get posted.... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 23 2010, 12:55 AM~19139843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Nov 23 2010, 10:37 PM~19148351
> *
> *


 :angel: 

Can't say I knew who he was but very sorry to hear he passed at an early age. Prayers go out to the family and friends.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

2011 coming soon with another Epic Cruise


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 28 2011, 02:44 AM~19720280
> *2011 coming soon with another Epic Cruise
> *


Yes sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*TTT!*


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*WHO'S DOWN?!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> *WHO'S DOWN?!?!?!?!?!*


when and were


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> *WHO'S DOWN?!?!?!?!?!*


Cmon Jessie, don't tease let's do this!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

HAHA!! Na man, someone made this and I'm just seeing who's down. Let's do it!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

NICE. POST UP A DATE.

_*There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 6 guests)*_


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

HOW DOES EVERYONE FEEL ABOUT CINCO DE MAYO???????

GOOD DAY TO CRUISE??? OR WHAT???


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 9 guests)


----------



## MJG214 (Aug 25, 2011)

topd0gg said:


> Cmon Jessie, don't tease let's do this!!!!


T-Bird's gonna Be there Bro!! Reppn FORGIVEN!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------

